# Los Magnificos - Houston (12/5)



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 07:06 AM~17837102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the pancho claus toy drive instead of giving away the 500 dollars shouldn't it go to buy more toys? . . . . just my two cents


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait to go to this show........


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 05:57 PM~17996245
> *in the pancho claus toy drive instead of giving away the 500 dollars shouldn't it go to buy more toys? . .  . . just my two cents
> *


In theory, we are hoping the incentive of $500 for the club that donates the most will push multiple clubs to participate, thus bringing more than $500 worth of toys to the show to donate. That would be worth more than us just spending the $500 on toys. But if the winning club wants to take that $500 and purchase more toys for the cause...more power to them!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

:wave: What's good bro!!! 

* WEGO.. *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Registration is available!

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Car & Truck Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>
<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Bike Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/RegForm-LM10.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Mail-In Pre-Registration Form</a>*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2010, 09:06 AM~18410597
> *Registration is available!
> 
> <a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Car & Truck Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'>DONE!...IT'S GONNA BE AWESOME... :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2010, 11:27 PM~18008023
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> ...


whats going on bro? you still working?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 26 2010, 10:42 AM~18410889
> *DONE!...IT'S GONNA BE AWESOME... :thumbsup:
> *



 :yes: road trip for birthday ladies :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 01:00 PM~18412407
> * :yes: road trip for birthday ladies  :0   </span>
> *






<img src=\'http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i76/RenzoRO/LOGOS%202/smiley-music013.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />





:cheesy: :0 :wow: <span style=\'colorurple\'>.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOW4LIFE WILL BE SHOWIN UP! C U ALL N DECEMBER


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bump.....TTT *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait!!!






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

LOW 4 LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. HOPE H-TOWN BRINGS THERE A GAME


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, People's Choice

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

December 5th :wow: The sunday before finals. :burn:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 11:43 AM~18514826
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, People's Choice
> 
> ...


IT'S ME.....NOW WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 8 2010, 10:07 AM~18514998
> *IT'S ME.....NOW WHAT!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:19 PM~18515071
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WE WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 8 2010, 12:49 PM~18515279
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


ME TO HOMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 11:48 AM~18514865
> *December 5th  :wow:  The sunday before finals.  :burn:
> *


X2 for me


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MAJESTICS DFW will be in the house


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AND HLC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope I can make it, might be working.


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*Illegal Toys will be there! TTT!!!*


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky6tre_@Sep 15 2010, 10:11 PM~18579804
> *Illegal Toys will be there! TTT!!!
> *


210HARDHITTERZ WE'LL BE THERE 4SHO!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill be there ..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 05:06 AM~17837102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


InsanitY cc will be in tha H for this one! last year we had a great time! cant wait !


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

We submitted applications n mornin we officially ready for h town


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!*

WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! 

IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY 

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cant wait till the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18787087
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!
> 
> WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL!
> ...



i stayed there last year it was good


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 12 2010, 03:11 AM~18789254
> *Cant wait till the show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 05:06 AM~17837102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we will be in tha house!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

i cant wait anymore...im tooooo excited


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 21 2010, 01:41 PM~18871556
> *i cant wait anymore...im tooooo excited
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18871556
> *i cant wait anymore...im tooooo excited
> *


:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1st ever mag. tough guy comp :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

No bitch.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Oct 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18876444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TUFF GUY COMP HUH? AS IN WHAT? 




WHY NOT ARRANGE AN EATING CONTEST OR SOMESHIT, IDK


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT FOR IT YOU KNOW WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 30TH :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18874528
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
I would say bring the patron... but I can't have any :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 24 2010, 11:03 AM~18893255
> *:wave:
> I would say bring the patron... but I can't have any  :tears:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

The 28th Annual Los Magnificos Car/Motorcycle Show & Concert

Powered by Kodak
Scheduled to perform: Chris Brown, Soulja Boy, Just Brittany, Kirko Bangz, Marcus Manchild and more to be announced.

http://theboxhouston.com/events/kbxx/2010-...ficos-car-show/


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 25 2010, 01:35 PM~18903665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill actually be in Houston, TX that day coming back from a wedding....maybe I can change my flight back home and make it out to this show. Who do I talk to about getting my credentials to possibly do a feature on this show?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18917274
> *Ill actually be in Houston, TX that day coming back from a wedding....maybe I can change my flight back home and make it out to this show.  Who do I talk to about getting my credentials to possibly do a feature on this show?
> *


I got you homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18918549
> *I got you homie.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 07:06 AM~17837102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I need info on pre regristation


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Ms. Dani is having a baby BOY. Yeah!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2010, 09:43 PM~18876444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I'd find you here. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18967992
> *Ms. Dani is having a baby BOY.  Yeah!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Website won't let me register :dunno: Just gets stuck after I hit "submit registration and proceed to payment" 

:dunno:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18967992
> *Ms. Dani is having a baby BOY.  Yeah!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

we are there


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 2 2010, 02:26 PM~18968002
> *I knew I'd find you here. :biggrin:
> *


I know I'll find you at the VIP table by the dance floor again this year, too, right?! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!*

WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! 

IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY 

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

On-line registration is back up and working again...

We'd also like to thank the people who help make this show possible...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 8 2010, 07:49 AM~19014493
> *On-line registration is back up and working again...
> 
> We'd also like to thank the people who help make this show possible...
> ...



:thumbsup: Cause I need to register... lol Cant win unless i show up!!!






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wow: :0 *No Radical champion this year? What happened? * :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just registered! gonna be my first indoor show!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT   :drama: :drama:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 2 2010, 01:25 PM~18967992
> *Ms. Dani is having a baby BOY.  Yeah!
> *


I'll take a WeGo shirt in sz1-3 months =)

Also, for anyone who wants a WeGo Pullover, let us know! I posted a picture on my facebook page if you wanna see them. They have this years logo (the car hopping with blue sillohuette). I've seen them already and they look awesome!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WE WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2010, 09:55 PM~19012195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 01:15 PM~19033960
> *I'll take a WeGo shirt in sz1-3 months =)
> 
> Also, for anyone who wants a WeGo Pullover, let us know! I posted a picture on my facebook page if you wanna see them. They have this years logo (the car hopping with blue sillohuette). I've seen them already and they look awesome!
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 8 2010, 08:28 PM~19020134
> *:wow: :0  No Radical champion this year? What happened?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody was afraid of you again


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2010, 05:25 PM~19035594
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2010, 12:42 AM~19039631
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 AM~19039695
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie, see ya on the 5th


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2010, 12:57 AM~19039795
> *sup homie, see ya on the 5th
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2010, 11:42 PM~19039631
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 Whats up Primo!......how ya been.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2010, 11:57 PM~19039795
> *sup homie, see ya on the 5th
> *


...answers my next question..lol...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2010, 01:01 AM~19039836
> *Whats up Primo!......how ya been.....
> *


i've been good prima, just got back from Cali and getting ready for Odessa now


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2010, 12:06 AM~19040378
> *i've been good prima, just got back from Cali and getting ready for Odessa now
> *


TRAFFIC DOING IT BIG IN TEXAS GET DOWN KING  :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 11 2010, 01:06 AM~19040378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

<---- I got my WeGo Hoodie!

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If you want any of these items you can get them in Odessa or at Los Magnificos. To insure we have ur size I'm taking pre-orders. PM me


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 10 2010, 10:57 PM~19039795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2010, 10:00 AM~19058049
> *:wave::wave::wave:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big "I" will be in the house


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 09:39 AM~19058207
> *big "I" will be in the house
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 13 2010, 08:25 AM~19058145
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

just counting the days :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2010, 10:00 AM~19058049
> *:wave::wave::wave:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! </span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71778_1658785193825_1363004961_3285748_3907996_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=2590612\' target=\'_blank\'>CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY </a>

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT








*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

"More Than 100 Awards"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC
DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

"MODEL CAR CONTEST"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

"BEST OF AWARD"

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

"REGISTRATION"

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

LOCATION

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2010, 11:41 AM~19072709
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!  </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!
> ...


*


DALLAS LOWRDIERS TAKIN YA HOMIES UP ON DA ROOM OFFER .... 

SHOULD BE A BAD A$$ TURN OUT !!   *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 14 2010, 03:32 PM~19066156
> *
> *


 sup homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 17 2010, 09:52 AM~19090719
> *DALLAS LOWRDIERS TAKIN YA HOMIES UP ON DA ROOM OFFER ....
> 
> SHOULD BE A BAD A$$ TURN OUT !!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*LAST WEEK TO GET THE LOW DISCOUNTED RATE WITH THE HOTEL (NOVEMBER 19TH)!*

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Car & Truck Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>
<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Bike Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/RegForm-LM10.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Mail-In Pre-Registration Form</a>

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!*

WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! </span>IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71778_1658785193825_1363004961_3285748_3907996_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=2590612\' target=\'_blank\'>CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY </a>

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 10 2010, 10:41 PM~19039617
> *Everybody was afraid of you again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * Your funny buddy! :nono: I am out of the game, no more shows for me. I'm selling it all!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Lies, lies, all lies.


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 08:39 AM~19058207
> *big "I" will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: wares a good place to stay bringing the fo and three riders down


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 17 2010, 06:08 PM~19095456
> *Lies, lies, all lies.
> *


I figure once the Detoxx & the Vette come out, I won't have a chance. So I'm just going to call it quits. It was fun while it lasted. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2010, 12:19 AM~19098154
> *I figure once the Detoxx & the Vette come out, I won't have a chance. So I'm just going to call it quits. It was fun while it lasted. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 17 2010, 10:20 PM~19098159
> *:wow:
> *


:dunno: What.......it will be like a break, just a long one. :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 17 2010, 06:08 PM~19095456
> *Lies, lies, all lies.
> *


* Plus......maybe it's time I get my boogie on again. * :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just wanted to make sure clubs are participating in the toy drive....it's $500 to the club with the most/best toys....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2010, 06:59 AM~19099855
> *Just wanted to make sure clubs are participating in the toy drive....it's $500 to the club with the most/best toys....
> *


you know this maaaaaannnnnnnn. still feeling lucky?????


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2010, 09:41 PM~19046477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2010, 10:19 PM~19098154
> *I figure once the Detoxx & the Vette come out, I won't have a chance. So I'm just going to call it quits. It was fun while it lasted. :biggrin:
> *


bRO you got more money then both of us put together. build it and you will win :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think I will be feeling lucky for a little while! I'd be feeling luckier if some paint shop I know wasn't so busy...I got a bumper and a burban that need some love!



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2010, 07:05 AM~19099882
> *you know this maaaaaannnnnnnn. still feeling lucky?????
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2010, 07:06 AM~19099890
> *bRO  you got more money then both of us put together. build it and you will win :0
> *


 :uh: :nono: :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2010, 08:07 AM~19100182
> *I think I will be feeling lucky for a little while!  I'd be feeling luckier if some paint shop I know wasn't so busy...I got a bumper and a burban that need some love!
> *


i cant fix it when you are driving it :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2010, 09:00 AM~19058049
> *:wave::wave::wave:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


You got Guado jealous with all those smilies...you better wave to him so he don't feel


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 18 2010, 08:02 PM~19104790
> *You got Guado jealous with all those smilies...you better wave to him so he don't feel
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2010, 07:15 PM~19105355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2010, 09:36 PM~19105525
> *:rofl:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 18 2010, 06:02 PM~19104790
> *You got Guado jealous with all those smilies...you better wave to him so he don't feel
> *


you are loca..............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Nov 18 2010, 07:15 PM~19105355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kiiiiiinnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggg.................sup


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2010, 01:20 PM~19110734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> kiiiiiinnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggg.................sup
> *


whats up brother, you going to Odessa


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Celebrating a victory ( :x: no jinx till all is said and done ) :happysad: , finals, and my birthday that week..

:biggrin: 

CANT WAIT...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2010, 03:10 PM~19111980
> *whats up brother, you going to Odessa
> *


U going?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 19 2010, 10:29 PM~19114531
> *U going?
> *


yes, leaving in a couple hrs


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 20 2010, 12:30 AM~19115779
> *yes, leaving in a couple hrs
> *


See ya there! Stop by the WeGo booth and say hi! :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

2 more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*$69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! **IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs444.ash2/71778_1658785193825_1363004961_3285748_3907996_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=2590612\' target=\'_blank\'>CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY </a>

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT








*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 21 2010, 11:17 AM~19124306
> *$69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL!  IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE.  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!
> ...


*
COOL THANKS :thumbsup:*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

cant wait ready for a bad ass weekend


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It's almost here! hno: :run:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 21 2010, 08:03 PM~19128044
> *It's almost here! hno: :run:
> *


Yeah thanks for rubbing it in buddy! :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2010, 10:29 PM~19128248
> *Yeah thanks for rubbing it in buddy! :angry:
> *


I'm sorry


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2010, 10:29 PM~19128248
> *Yeah thanks for rubbing it in buddy! :angry:
> *


Yeah my ride aint ready and I would'nt mind an extra week... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 21 2010, 09:39 PM~19128934
> *Yeah my ride aint ready and I would'nt mind an extra week... :biggrin:
> *


* I wish all I needed was a extra week or so. Mine might be ready in 5 yrs, or for Vegas next year if I don't sell it. * :0 :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am not ready.. damn..


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL B FLYING N ON THE 2nd


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 22 2010, 11:48 AM~19132816
> *NEW STYLE WILL B FLYING N ON THE 2nd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 22 2010, 05:21 AM~19130957
> *i am not ready.. damn..
> *


Better get a move on brotha! :run: :sprint:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 22 2010, 12:48 PM~19132816
> *NEW STYLE WILL B FLYING N ON THE 2nd
> 
> 
> ...



You bringing your car???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you missed the deadline, and still need to pre-reg...hit me up (email me at [email protected])


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2010, 05:18 PM~19135535
> *You bringing your car???
> *


I WANTED 2 ,CAUSE MY BROTHER LIVES N HOUSTON ,BUT ITS 2 FAR 2 TOW  BUT NOT 2 FAR 2 FLY


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 22 2010, 01:48 PM~19132816
> *NEW STYLE WILL B FLYING N ON THE 2nd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am ready... :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wen the move in list gonna be realeased? :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Working on move-in and floor layout....hope to have it out tomorrow...if not, Friday (ya'll going to have me working on Thanksgiving!)

2nd Stage Itinerary (Ya'll want to know when the car hop is!)


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 23 2010, 06:30 AM~19141015
> *Working on move-in and floor layout....hope to have it out tomorrow...if not, Friday (ya'll going to have me working on Thanksgiving!)
> 
> 2nd Stage Itinerary (Ya'll want to know when the car hop is!)
> ...


JUST ANSWERED MY QUESTION ...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 23 2010, 07:30 AM~19141015
> *Working on move-in and floor layout....hope to have it out tomorrow...if not, Friday (ya'll going to have me working on Thanksgiving!)
> 
> 2nd Stage Itinerary (Ya'll want to know when the car hop is!)
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Move-in times are almost done (I will finish them when I'm off tomorrow..)

Right now, if all the pre-reg showed up (which won't happen), there will be no room in the show for non-pre-registered entries.

Also, due to our computer system, remember...NO SUBSTITUTIONS.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Remember, the show is all-indoors...there is not an infinite amount of space....the show will be filled to capacity.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

CITY STYLE and LEAL BROS. will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19153014
> *CITY STYLE and LEAL BROS. will be in the house  :biggrin:
> *


Really? Bad ass!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 17 2010, 10:02 PM~19096569
> *:thumbsup: wares a good place to stay bringing the fo  and three riders down
> *


You bringing the 4? Its done??? :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:run: One more week.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 24 2010, 08:55 AM~19151039
> *Move-in times are almost done (I will finish them when I'm off tomorrow..)
> 
> Right now, if all the pre-reg showed up (which won't happen), there will be no room in the show for non-pre-registered entries.
> ...


Will you email the times or snail mail them?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Email...stamps are expensive these days! And I will post it here as well.

Good lowrider turn-out with pre-registration. We are doing two seperate sections this year...the lowrider section and non-lowrider section. There are a few clubs that dabble in both, that will be placed with the lowrider section.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 25 2010, 12:49 AM~19158284
> *Email...stamps are expensive these days!  And I will post it here as well.
> 
> Good lowrider turn-out with pre-registration.  We are doing two seperate sections this year...the lowrider section and non-lowrider section.  There are a few clubs that dabble in both, that will be placed with the lowrider section.
> *


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Club	First Name	Year	Make	Model	Color	Time*
Bad Influences	Jorge	1999	Honda	400ex	Blk/blue	7am
Bad Influences	Jason 7am
Baytown 281	Sugey	1986	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo	Blue	7am
Baytown 281	Erik	1985	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo	Red	7am
Baytown 281	Omar	1984	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo	Black	7am
Baytown 281	Ricky	2006	Chrysler	300	Blue	7am
Boulevard Aces	Alex & Mona	1973	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Blue	7am
Juiced	Whitney	1986	Pontiac	Grad Prix	Gold	7am
Juiced	Kalvin	2004	Chevy	Silverado	White	7am
Juiced	Erick	1969	Mercury	Cougar	Red	7am
Juiced	John	2001	Ford	Ranger	Green	7am
Juiced	Damon	1984	Chevy	C20	White	7am
Juiced	Manual Schwinn	26 inch Custom 7am
Juiced	Ashley	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Grey/green	7am
Juiced	Jesus	2005	Chevy	Silverado	Tan	7am
Juiced	Sergio	1985	Olds	Delta 88	Maroon	7am
Juiced	Marcus	2010	Custom	12in 2 Wheel Bike	Red/blue	7am
Juiced	Richard 20 Inch Bike	20 inch Blue/grey	7am
Juiced	Richard	1984	Chevy	Impala	Light Blue	7am
Juiced	Angel	1978	Chevy	Impala	Orange	7am
Juiced	Miguel	1985	Olds	Cutlass	Maroon/black	7am
Juiced	Miguel	1996	Chevrolet	S10 Blazer	Primer/green	7am
Juiced	Lil Cadillac	Power Wheels	Maroon/black	7am
Juiced	Blanca	1998	Ford	Mustang Conv	Orange	7am
Juiced	David	1979	Chevy	El Camino	Blue/silver	7am
Latin Image	James Candy Apple Red	7am
Latin Image	Annabell Purple	7am
Latin Image	Daniel	1994	Chevy Black	7am
Latin Image	Sammy	1985	Olds	Cutlass	Red	7am
Latin Image	Eugene Red	7am
Latin Image	Eugene Multi-colors	7am
Low Impression	Angaleena	2008	Chrysler	300	Black	7am
Low Impression	Hailee	1981	Bmx	16 inch Candy Apple Red	7am
Low Impression	Nevaeh	2007	Huffy	12 inch Pruple	7am
Low Impression	Christopher	2001	Dodge	Neon	Stellar Blue	7am
Low Impression	Ernest	1988	Ford	Thunderbird	Black	7am
Low Impression	Julian	1972	Schwinn	16 inch Orange Crate	Royal Blue	7am
Pharoahs	Fernando	1962	Chevy	Impala	Tourquoise	7am
Pharoahs	Dan	1965	Chevy	Impala	Silver	7am
Pharoahs	Memo	1966	Chevy	Impala	Electric Red	7am
Signature	Herschell	1967	Chevy	Impala Ss	Pearl Fawn Metallic	7am
Signature	Terrence	1963	Chevy	Impala Conv Ss	Evergreen Frost	7am
Texas Outkastz	Luis	2000	Lincoln	Towncar	Pearl/Brown	7am
Texas Outkastz	Jonathan	2006	Honda	Accord	Silver	7am
Texas Outkastz	Mike	2004	Chevy	Impala	Black	7am
Texas Outkastz	Hector	2007	Chevy	Impala	Silver/Purple	7am
Texas Outkastz	Hector	2000	Chevy	Impala	White/Red	7am
Texas Outkastz	Mark	2006	Chevy	Malibu	Grey	7am
Texas Outkastz	Adam	2001	Chevy	Tahoe	Beige	7am
Texas Outkastz	Romaldo	1976	Chevy	Caprice 7am
Texas Outkastz	Francisco	2001	Chevy Silver/Blue	7am
Texas Outkastz	Nelson	2001	Ford	F150	Dark Copper	7am
Texas Outkastz	Raul	2007	Dodge	Magnum	Black	7am
Texas Outkastz	Michael	2006	Dodge	Magnum	Black Metallic	7am
Texas Outkastz	Dionicio	2006	Chrysler	300	Silver	7am
Texas Raised	Donald	1982	Chevy	Caprice	Grey	7am
Texas Raised	Robert	1994	Cadillac	Deville	Red	7am
Texaz Outcastz	Nathan	2000	Cadillac	Escalade	White	7am
Texaz Outkastz	Jorge	2003	Volkswagen	Jetta	Red	7am
Texaz Outkastz	Nestor	2002	Dodge	Ram 1500	Black & Gray	7am
Texaz Outkastz	Santiago	2007	Suzuki	Forenza	Blue	7am
Certified	Fernando	1982	Chevy	Silverado C-10	Blue	8am
Certified	Sidney	1974	Chevy	Caprice Conv.	Pearl Black	8am
Certified	Jose	2005	Ford	F-150 8am
Certified	Jeff	1956	Chevy	1500	Red	8am
Certified	Mark	2006	Gsxr	Suzuki	Black	8am
Certified	Eliasar	2001	Mercury	Grand Marquis	Tan	8am
Certified	Juan	1996	Lincolon Town Car	Pearl White	8am
Certified	Juan	1997	Lincolon	Towncar Limo	Black	8am
Certified	Kevin	1982	Buick	Riviera	Red	8am
Certified	Kevin	1990	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Blue	8am
Certified	Jorge	2008	Ford	King Ranch	Sand	8am
Certified	Jose	1996	Chevy	Caprice	Pink	8am
Certified	Emanuel	1985	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Aztec Gold	8am
Certified	Fernando	1986	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Gold & Marroon	8am
City Of Elbowz	Marcus	1999	Buick	Regal	Candy Green	8am
City Of Elbowz	Timothy	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Baka Blue	8am
City Of Elbowz	Jarred	1983	Cadillac	Coupe Deville	Candy Green	8am
City Of Elbowz	Kendick	1993	Buick	La Sabre	Candy Green	8am
City Of Elbowz	Terry	1978	Pontiac	Bonniville	Candy Red	8am
City Of Elbowz	Leonel	1991	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Champagne	8am
City Of Elbowz	Christopher	1969	Cadillac	Eldorado	Aztec Gold	8am
City Of Elbowz	Jonathan	1981	Buick	Regal	Baka Blue	8am
Desert Dreams	Cavey	1981	Cadillac	Fleetwood	White	8am
Desert Dreams	Randy	1987	Chevy	Caprice	Sand	8am
Desert Dreams	Veronica	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo Ls	Brown	8am
Desert Dreams	Roy	1988	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Grey	8am
Latin Fantasy	Victor	1979	Ford	Thunderbird	Orange	8am
Latin Fantasy	Jesus	1996	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Brown	8am
Latin Fantasy	Omar	1990	Lincoln	Towncar	Red	8am
Midnight Memories	Fabian	1985	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Candy Blue	8am
Midnight Memories	Lola Custom Chopper	Pink	8am
Monuments	David	1997	Lincoln	Towncar	Baby Blue	8am
Monuments	Cristino 16 inch Red	8am
Monuments	Samuel	1993	Lincoln	Towncar	Frost	8am
Monuments	Samuel Pedal Car Blue	8am
Monuments	Tina Black	8am
Monuments	Johnny 1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo	White	8am
Monuments	Fernando Candy Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Gary	1980	Chevy	Monticarlo	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Johnny	1978	Buick	Regal	Yellow	8am
Rollerz Only	Patrick	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Brandywine	8am
Rollerz Only	Victor	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Nito	2000	Ford	Expedition	Red/Magenta	8am
Rollerz Only	Victor	1965	Chevy	Impala Conv	Blue	8am
Rollerz Only	Nicco	2007	Radio Flyer	12 inch 12 Custom	Orange/blue	8am
Rollerz Only	Ray	2003	Chevy	Avalanche	Kandy Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Bobby	1965	Chevy	Impala	Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Sleepy	1995	Cadillac	Fleetwood	White	8am
Rollerz Only	Jeremy	1962	Chevy	Impala	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	David	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Candy Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Larry	1964	Buick	Wildcat	White	8am
Rollerz Only	Christopher Brandywine	8am
Rollerz Only	Rafael	1999	Lincoln	Towncar	Orange	8am
Rollerz Only	Tony	1997	Aztlan	16 inch Cruizer	Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Tony	2010	Aztlan	20 inch Cruizer	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Michael	1984	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue	8am
Rollerz Only	Jesse Trike 8am
Rollerz Only	Bobby	1985	Buick	Regal	Grey	8am
Rollerz Only	Johnny	1959	Chevy	Wagon	Pink	8am
Rollerz Only	Johnny	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Mario	1994	Suzuki	Sidekick	Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Jose	2000	Lincoln	Towncar	Baby Blue	8am
Rollerz Only	Emilia Pedal Car Pink	8am
Rollerz Only	Marcelo	1983	Cadillac	Coupe Deville	Blue	8am
Rollerz Only	Dominguez	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	White	8am
Rollerz Only	Adolfo Red	8am
Rollerz Only	Ricky	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Grey & Black	8am
Rollerz Only	Jimmy	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Magenta	8am
Rollerz Only	BigHead	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Green	8am
Rollerz Only	Dreamer	1996	Dodge	Viper	Green	8am
Rollerz Only 8am
Rollerz Only	Kyle Twitty 8am
Air Shop	Frank	1980	Cadillac Two Tone	9am
Empire	Hector	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Mint Green	9am
Empire	Frank	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Light Grey	9am
Empire	Ham	1999	Lincoln	Navigator	White	9am
Empire	Goofy 1984	Cadillac	Coupe Deville	Black	9am
Empire	Isabel Red	9am
Empire	Vincent Light blue	9am
Empire	Vincent	1995	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Garnet red	9am
Empire	Eric	1962	Chevy	Impala	Black	9am
Empire	Rigoberto	1980	Chevy	El Camino	Red	9am
Empire	Joe 1976	Chevy	Silverado	Orange	9am
Empire	Majic Mike	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Blue	9am
Firme	Theresa	1974	Cadillac Blue	9am
Firme	Erasmo Burgandy	9am
Firme	Erasmo	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Charcoal grey	9am
Ground Zero	William	1994	Ford	F150	Custom	9am
Ground Zero	Mrdima	2006	Dodge	Dually	Red	9am
Head Turnaz Car Club	Dewayne	1998	Nissan	Maxima	Cotton Candy	9am
Head Turnaz Car Club	Quinn	1997	Nissan	Maxima	White	9am
Head Turnaz Car Club	Dj	2005	Chevy	Impala	Grey	9am
Head Turnaz Car Club	Howard	2004	Ford	Crown Victoria	Black	9am
Head Turnaz Car Club	Andre	1994	Chevy	Suburban	Aqua Marine Blue	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Juan	2004	Chevy	Impala	Gold	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Miguel	1964	Chevy	Impala	Tangerine Orange	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Paul	1989	Buick	Lesabre	Drk Blue	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	James	2001	Hyundai	Elantra	Gold	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Armando	2008	Chevrolet	Tahoe	Grey	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Branden	2009	Gmc	Sierra	White	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Junior 9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Jaafar	2006	Ford	F-150	Black	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Gaspar 9am
Hou Tex Ryders	David	1996	Chevy	1500	Kandy Pink	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Jonathan	1998	Lexus	Gs300	Black	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Christine	2005	Chevy	Impala	Red	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Gerardo	2007	Ford	F-150	Grey	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Raul	2005	Hummer Sut	Hummer H2	Red	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Raul	2008	Chevy	Silverado 1500	White	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Raul	2006	Ford	F150	Blue	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Reynaldo	2005	Chevy	1500 Silverado	White	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Reynaldo	2001	Ford	Crown Victoria	Blue/white	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Marco	2008	Dodge	Charger	Black	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Erick	2002	Dodge	Ram 1500	Red	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Martin	2003	Dodge	Ram 1500	Black	9am
Hou Tex Ryders	Javier	2007	Chevy 1500	Silverado	Grey	9am
Houston Kreations	Manuel	2007	Dodge	Charger	2 Tone	9am
Houston Kreations	Silvestre	2000	Ford	F-150	Blue/black	9am
Houston Kreations	George	2008	Chevy	Impala	Black	9am
Houston Stylez	Michael	1981	Chevy	El Camino	Red/Black	9am
Houston Stylez	Michael	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Black w/red pearl	9am
Houston Stylez	Andre	1981	Buick	Regal	Black	9am
Houston Stylez	Jason	1969	Cadillac	Convertible Deville	Dark Charcoal	9am
Houston Stylez	Onesimo	1983	Buick	Regal	Ivory	9am
H-town Customs	Sam	1975	Oldsmobile	Delta 88 Royale	Red	9am
H-town Customs	Sam	2002	Ford	Explorer	Kandy Red	9am
Just Us Cc	Jonathan	1984	Chevrolet	Blazer	Red/silver	9am
Just Us Cc	Nick	1963	Chevy	Impala	Black	9am
Lowriderstyle Bike Club	Anthony 9am
Lowriderstyle Bike Club	Anthony 9am
Puro Pa Dalenta	Isidoro	1986	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Purple	9am
Puro Pa Delante	Leonardo	1995	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Black	9am
Ridin Fresh Car Club	Luis	1991	Chevy	Silvarado	Candy Apple Red	9am
Ridin Fresh Car Club	Oakasha	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Vanilla	9am
Ridin Fresh Car Club	Gustavo	2000	Mercury	Grand Marquis	Blk/ Red	9am
South Side Customs/houtex Ryders	Kingsley	2008	Chrysler	300	Black/cream	9am
South Side Customs/houtex Ryders	Rob	2002	Mecury	Mountaineer	Kandy Red	9am
South Side Customs/houtex Ryders	Rosemberg	2005	Ford	Expedition	Kandy Green	9am
South Side Customs/houtex Ryders	Coco	2007	Chevrolet	Trailblazer	Maroon	9am
Street Image	Jordan	2002	Cadillac	Deville	White	9am
Street Image	Jessica	2010	Nissan	Altime	Silver	9am
Street Image	Ricky	1998	Chevy	1500	White	9am
Street Image	Jose	1998	Chrysler	Sebring	Blue	9am
Texas Legacy	Ezequiel	2004	Ford	F-250 King Ranch	White	9am
Texas Legacy	Danny	2007	Cadillac	Escalade	Pearl	9am
Texas Legacy	Omar	2008	Ford	F-150	Black	9am
Texas Legacy	Luis	2007	Cadillac	Cts	Black	9am
3rd Coast Riders	John	1986	Buick	Regal	Inferno Orange	10am
40 And A 5th	Anita	2007	Chrysler	300	Cranberry Red	10am
40 And A 5th	David	1993	Cadillac	Deville	Green	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Jean	2004	Chevy	Silverado	Silver	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	David	2007	Ford	F150	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Beto	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Silver And Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Elizde	2003	Chevy	Tahoe	Blue And Silver	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Cliff	2002	Chevy	Tahoe	Red	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Boo Ford	Mustang	Blue And Silver	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Dallas Ford	Mustang	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Raymond	99	Chevy	Suburban	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Valentin	2006	Ford	Mustang	Yellow	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Jose	2005	Yamaha	Raptor 350	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Jose	1986	Chevy	C-10	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Eddie	1989	Chevy	Caprice	Blue	10am
Cowboyslife Car Club	Ruben	2002	Chevy	Silverado	Blue	10am
Crucial Divination Car Club	Agustin	1963	Chevy	Impala	Snow White	10am
Crucial Divination Car Club	Peter	1996	Chrysler	Sebring Jxi	Bright White/flakes	10am
Dallas Lowriders	Roy	1964	Chevrolett	Impala	Candy Blue	10am
Dallas Lowriders	Tommy	1965	Chevy	Corvair	White	10am
Dallas Lowriders	Ernest	1969	Schwinn	20 inch Stingray	Blue/teal/purple	10am
Diferente	Andy	1986	Chevy	S10 Blazer	Green	10am
Dub Unit	Robert	2007	Cadillac	Escalade	Candy Red	10am
Ernest Tint Shop	Ernesto	1964	Chevy	Impala Convertible	Red	10am
Ernest Tint Shop	Ernesto	1979	Chevy	Luv	Blue	10am
Ernest Tint Shop	Ernesto	1995	Chevy	S-10	Light Green	10am
Forbiden Attractions	Miguel	1987	Olds	442cutlass	Black/gray	10am
Forbiden Attractions	Miguel	1995	Caddlic	Fleetwood	White	10am
Houston Inc	Warren	1994	Chevy	Impala Ss	Silver	10am
Houston Inc	Augustin	1994	Buick	Roadmaster Estate Wa	Dark Cherry Metallic	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Quinn	2007	Nissan	Maxima	Silver	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Raul	2008	Chevrolet	Silverado	Red	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Juan	1978	Chevrolet	El Camino	Red	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Ismael	2000	Chevrolet	Silverado	Blue	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Noe	1998	Acura	Integra	Silver	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Victor	2007	Toyota	Tundra	Black	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Adrian	2008	Dodge	Ram	White	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Francisco	2009	Chevrolet	Silverado	Black	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Robert	2004	Bmw	M3	Grey	10am
Htx Exclusive Regime	Luis	2009	Dodge	Ram	Silver	10am
Jokerz	Angel	1988	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Red	10am
Jokerz	Gustavo	1982	Cadillac	Coupe Deville	Blue	10am
Jokerz	Johnny	2000	Chevy	Blazer	Champane	10am
Jokerz	Daniel	1986	Buick	Regal	Cobalt Blue	10am
Kingz Car Club	Santiago	2007	Chrysler	300	Black/blue	10am
Kingz Car Club	Jaime	1989	Chevrolet	Silverado	Grey	10am
Kingz Car Club	Ramiro	1989	Chevrolet	Silverado	Red With Paterns	10am
Low4life	Ramiro	2006	Ford	F150	Smokestone	10am
Low4life	Andrew	1970	Ford	Fairlane 500	Candy Brandywine	10am
Mild 2 Wild Kustoms	Beto	1999	Gmc	Sierra	Cobalt Blue	10am
Mild 2 Wild Kustoms	Omar	2006	Chrysler	300	Electric Blue	10am
Ntricate Rydez	Jeses	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Red	10am
Ntricate Rydez	Panagiotis	2007	Chevy	Tahoe	Pegan Gold	10am
Phaylanx	Richard	1985	Buick	Regal	Blue	10am
Phaylanx	Joe	1965	Chevrolet	Impala	Blue	10am
Presidentez	Beto	2005	Chrysler	300c	Red	10am
Presidentez	David	1975	Chevrolet	Caprice Convertible	Red	10am
Presidentez	Jorge	2002	Ford	Crown Victoria	White W/patterns	10am
Presidentez	Rudy 10am
Royal Image	Randy	1975	Pontiac	Grand Prix	Sky Blue	10am
Simply Stunnin	Paul & Lela	2009	Dodge	Journey 10am
Simply Stunnin	Juan	2007	Chrysler	300 10am
Simply Stunnin	Edward	2007	Ford	F-150 10am
Simply Stunnin	Mandy	2008	Nissan	Altima 10am
Simply Stunnin	Fausto	2000	Chrysler	300 10am
Simply Stunnin	Pedro	2008	Chevy	Silverado 10am
Simply Stunnin	David 2003	Yamaha	R6 10am
Simply Stunnin	Hector	2002	Chevy	Silverado 10am
Simply Stunnin	Victor	2002	Mazda	Protégé 10am
Simply Stunnin	Alfredo	2005	Yamaha	R6 10am
Simply Stunnin	Lil Momma	2008	Chrysler	300	Black	10am
Simply Stunnin	Zeus	2003	Ford	Expedition	Black	10am
Simply Stunnin	Consuelo	2007 GMC	Yukon 10am
Caranles Style	Miguel	1983	Cadillac	Deville	Green/yellow	11am
Carnales Style	Cesar 20 inch Red	11am
Carnales Style	Cesar	1992	Lincoln	Town Car	Black	11am
Carnales Style	Rudy	1981	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Red	11am
Carnales Style	James	1964	Chevy	Belair	Red	11am
Distinctive Touch	Corey	1984	Homda	Prelude	Candy Green Peal	11am
Expensive Taste C.c.	Israel	2007	Chevy	Colbolt Ss	Red	11am
Expensive Taste C.c.	Osiris	2002	Chevy	Montie Carlo Ss	Red	11am
Expensive Taste C.c.	T	1997	Cadillac	Deville	Red	11am
Expensive Taste C.c.	Juan	1986	Nissan	Mini Truck	Red	11am
Expensive Taste C.c.	Hugo	2004	Mercedes Benz	Kompresor	Red	11am
Individuals	Mick	1961	Chevrolet	Impala Cv	Black	11am
Individuals	Alfredo	1987	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo	Charcoal	11am
Individuals	Larry	1964	Chevy	Impala	Blue	11am
Individuals	Robert	1984	Cadillac	Fleetwood Coupe	Blue	11am
Individuals	Robert	1975	Chevrolet	Caprice Classic	Mint Green	11am
Individuals	Rochard	2003	Lincoln	Towncar	Black	11am
Individuals	Lenzie	1974	Chevy	Impala	Blue	11am
Individuals	Juan	1961	Chevrolet	Impala Cv	Red	11am
Individuals	Young	1964	Chevrolet	Impala	Black	11am
Individuals	Kenneth	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Black	11am
Individuals	Kenneth	1960	Chevorlet	Impala Cv	Black	11am
Latin Kustoms	John	1984	Chevy	Caprice	Orange	11am
Latin Kustoms	Nick	1962	Chevy	Impala	Red/White	11am
Latin Kustoms	Nick 1962	Chevy	Impala	Orange	11am
Latin Kustoms	Patrick	1963	Chevy	Impala	Brown	11am
Latin Kustoms	Eduardo	1963	Chevy	Impala	Blue	11am
Latin Kustoms	Anthony	1957	Chevy	Belair	Black	11am
Latin Kustoms	Sammy	1964	Chevy	Impala	Blue	11am
Latin Kustoms	Eseil	1964	Chevy	Impala	Copper	11am
Latin Kustoms	Gabriel	1979	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Red	11am
Latin Kustoms	Martin	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Green	11am
Latin Kustoms	Mike	1995	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Grey	11am
Latin Kustoms	Hugo	1962	Chevy	Impala	Blue	11am
Latin Kustoms	Moses	1979	Lincoln	Mark V 11am
Latin Kustoms	Joey	1976	Chevy	Caprice	Red	11am
Latin Kustoms	Mario	1983	Lincoln	Mark VI	Black	11am
Latin Kustoms	Joe	1959	Chevy	Impala	Green	11am
Latin Kustoms	Joe	1961	Chevy	Impala	Silver	11am
Latin Kustoms	Robert	1962	Chevy Impala 11am
Latin Kustoms	William	1965	Chevy Black	11am
Latin Kustoms	Pete	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Green	11am
Latin Kustoms	Big JR	1976	Chevy	Impala	Green	11am
Latin Kustoms	Brian	1982	Cadillac	Cabriolet	Blue	11am
Players Paradise	Saul	1987	Chevy	Monte Carlo Ls	Black	11am
Players Paradise	Mauro	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Tan	11am
Players Paradise	George	2007	Chevey	Impala	White	11am
Players Paradise	Jason	2002	Cadillac	Deville Dhs	Black	11am
Players Paradise	Rosendo	1998	Lincoln	Towncar	Gold	11am
Players Paradise	Sebastian	2002	Cadillac	Deville	Chorcoal Gray	11am
Player's Paradise	Raul	1984	Cadillac	Coupe De Ville	Blue	11am
Player's Paradise	Andre	2005	Chevy	Impala	Sonic Blue	11am
Player's Paradise	Luis	2002	Chevrolet	Impala	Silver	11am
Player's Paradise	Fernando	1999	Cadillac	Deville	Pearl White	11am
Refined Elegance	Jonathan	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood Coupe	Diamond White	11am
Straight Outta Texas	Santos 11am
Straight Outta Texas	Santos	1993	Cadillac	Fleet Wood Brougham	Red	11am
Straight Outta Texas	Santos	1992	Cadillac	Fleet Wood Brougham	Grey	11am
Street Drifters	Estevan	1986	Chevy	C10	Black	11am
Team BTG	Ab	1989	Buick	Park Avenue	Lime Green	11am
Team BTG	Willis	1997	Buick	Park Ave	Lite Grey	11am
Texas Boys	Craig	2000	Chevy	Tahoe	Grey	11am
Texas Boyz	Nicole	2000	Chevy	Malibu	Black	11am
Texas Lifestyle	Ivan	1995	Lincoln	Towncar	White And Red	11am
Texas Lifestyle	Esteban	1976	Chevrolet	C10	Mint Green	11am
Underground Kreations	Luis	2002	Cadillac	Sts	Black/purple	11am
Underground Kreations	Yadira	2006	Chevy	Pimpala	Black/pink	11am
We Brothers Riders Club	Theodore	2008	Harley Davidson	Road King Classic	Black	11am
Wolfsburg Houston Texas	David	2005	Volkswagen	Lupo (mexico)	White	11am
World Class	Fat	1977	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Root Beer Kandy	11am
Young Gogetta	Khristian	2002	Cadillac	Deville	Blue	11am
Jason	1977	Pontiac	Grand Lemans	Black	12pm
80's Babies	Jose	1988	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Silver	12pm
Bbc	Jose	2000	Lamborghini	Gallardo	Orange	12pm
Bookas Kustoms	Fernando	2006	Honda	600RR Blue	12pm
Cocaine White Line	Erskine	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	White	12pm
Demented Kreations	Samuel	1998	Ford	Crown Victoria	Beige	12pm
H-town Majicos	Fabian	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Grey And Red	12pm
Imperial Creations	Jesus	1981	Olds	Cutless	Blue	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Kelvin	99	Toyota	4runner	Red/black	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Trista	2006	Nissan	Armada	Deep Water Blue	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Pate	2007	Chevy	Impala	Silver	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Chris	1999	Cadillac	Deville	Dark Gray	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Smokey	1998	Cadillac	Deville	Black/blue	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Smokey Green	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Smokey Schwinn	20 inch Blue/red/flip Flop	12pm
Kings Of Tha Streets	Leonard	99	Chevy	Blazer	Screwblue	12pm
Mars Candy Bars	Gregory	1998	Ford	Crown Victoria	Skittles	12pm
Master Car Stereo	Bashar	2007	Dodge	Charger	Gold	12pm
Master Car Stereo	Bashar	2007	Dodge	Magnum	Red	12pm
Master Car Stereo	Bashar	1968	Cadillac Red/ Brown Mix	12pm
Master Car Stereo	Bashar	2008	Gmc	Yukon	Gold	12pm
Master Car Stereo	Bashar	2008	Cadillac	Dts	Blue	12pm
Ntricate	Trevor	1989	Gmc	Sierra	Red	12pm
One Of A Kind Customs	Raymond	1984	Caddilac	Coupe Deville	Yellow	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	1998	Chevrolet	3500	Black/ Orange	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	2000	Ford	Explorer	Custom	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	1923	Ford	T Bucket	Withe/ Tan	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	2001	Prowler	Prowler	Blue	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	1972	Datsun	510	Green	12pm
Performance Auto Sound	Juan	1975	Volkswagen	Bettle	Custom	12pm
Quiet Money Ent	Raymond	1976	Cadillac	Eldorado 12pm
Swift	Jesus	2009	Dodge	Challenger	Orange	12pm
Swift	Eder	2006	Hummer	H2	Blue	12pm
Swift	Julio	2008	Dodge	Charger	Orange	12pm
Swift	Anthony	2008	Dodge	Magnum	White	12pm
Swift	Eric	2008	Ford	F150	Brown	12pm
Swift	Roland	2008	Chevy	Impala	Black	12pm
Swift	Paco	2008	Chevy	1500	Blue	12pm
Swift	Victor	2001	Vw	Jetta	Blue	12pm
Swift	Simon	1999	Chevy	Blazer	Blue	12pm
Swift	Jose	1970	Chevy	C/10	Orange/white	12pm
Swift	Jose	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Brandywine Cadyapple	12pm
Swift	David	2002	Tahoe	Suv	Red	12pm
Swift	Jose	2008	Chevrolet	Tahoe	White	12pm
Susie	1999	Ford	Expedition	Gray	12pm
Edgar Chrysler	300 12pm
Roy	2001	Buick	Park Avenue	Blue	12pm
Hateem	2009	Honda	Accord Coupe	Silver	12pm
Fredy	2007	Dodge	Magnum	Purple	12pm
Kevin	1985	Chevy	Silverado	Beige	12pm
Carlos Blue	12pm
Carlos	2008	Dodge	Magnum	Red	12pm
Carlos	2009	Ford	F-150	White Sand	12pm
Frank	2001	Ford	F150	Two Tone	12pm
Jarvis	1970	Cadillac	Deville	Candy Blue	12pm
Angel	1996	Chevy	Impala	Kandy Red/pearl Blk	12pm
Adam	1997	Cadillac	Deville	Pearl White	12pm
Rafael	1987	Buick	Regal	Black	12pm
Erick	2005	Ford	F-150	Black	12pm
Michael	1985	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Purple	12pm
David	1993	Toyota	Mr2	Pearl Blue/ White	12pm
Alex	2004	Suzuki	Forenza	Blue And Black	12pm
Charles	2000	Suzuki	1300 inch Hayabusa	Yellow	12pm
Impala Crew	Alfredo	2004	Chevy	Impala	White	1pm
Impala Crew	Ruben	1996	Chevy	Impala	Black	1pm
Impala Crew	Jose	2004	Chevy	Impala	White	1pm
Impala Crew	Jerry	2008	Chevy	Silverado	White	1pm
Impala Crew	David	2004	Chevy	Impala	Gray	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Kaleb	1994	Chevy	Suburban	Red	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Zach	1972	Chevy	Cheyenne	Purple/pearl White	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Jose	2005	Chevy	Tahoe	Black	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Richard	1965	Chevy	Impala	Cobalt Blue	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Thomas	1992	Buick	Roadmaster	Blue	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Bernard	1971	Chevy	Impala	Black Cherry	1pm
Insanity Car Club	David	1979	Oldsmobile	Regency	Gray	1pm
Insanity Car Club	Jose	1999	Ford	Mustang	Red	1pm
Kingz Of Tha South	John	1975	Chevorlet	Caprice Drop	Candy Burgandy	1pm
Kingz Of Tha South	Adam	1973	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Candy Orange	1pm
Kingz Of Tha South	Daniel	1986	Gmc	Pick-up	Baige/ Candy Red	1pm
Kingz Of Tha South	Pdiddy	1973	Chevorlet	Impala	Candy Maroon/white	1pm
Kingz Of Tha South	Tbrady	1974	Chevorlet	Caprice	Candy Green	1pm
Str8 Klowning Kustoms	Gaston	1996	Ford	Ranger	Green	1pm
Str8 Klowning Kustoms	Erick	1994	Ford	Ranger	Gold	1pm
Str8 Klowning Kustoms	Pablo	1995	Chevrolet	Blazer	Red	1pm
Str8 Klowning Kustoms	Lupe	1993	Chevy	1500	Primer And Stock	1pm
Dallas	1985	Cadillac	Eldorado	Trophy Gold	1pm
Dallas	1975	Cadillac	Eldorado	Trophy Gold	1pm
Emmanuel	1957	Chevy	Wagon	Burgandy/cream	1pm
Nakia	2006	Suzuki	250 (4 wheeler)	Black/Blue	1pm
Andres	1971	Cadillac	Coupe Deville	Red	1pm
Jerel	2001	Buick	Reagal	Candy Red	1pm
Frank	1998	Buick	Centry	White	1pm
Joseph	2007	Cadillac	Dts	Wineberry Red	1pm
Julius	1975	Caprice	Classic	Chili Red Pearl	1pm
Peter	2008	Suzuki	1340 inch Hayabusa	Orange	1pm
Kimon	2005	Big Dog	Ridgeback	Black	1pm
Oscar 1pm
Darin	2008	Harley Davidson	Deluxe	Multi-custom	1pm
Roger	1996	Suzuki	GXSR	Kandy Green	1pm
Roger	1988	Oldsmobile Kandy Green	1pm
Kerry	1995	Buick	Riviera	Blue	1pm
Guy	2007	Nissan	Titan	Graphics	1pm
Kevin	2000	Suzuki	Hayabusa	Black Cherry	1pm
Jose	1987	Cadillac Grey	1pm
Rick	1996	Chevy	Impala	Silver	1pm
Jon	1996	Cadiilac	Deville	Candy Red	1pm
Dolan	1973	Buick	Centurion	Brandywine	1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
City Style 1pm
Dealers Home	Alex	1984	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Black	2pm
Dealers Home	Matt	1984	Cadillac	Eldorado	Silver metallic	2pm
Dealers Home	Tommy	1951	Chevy	Belair	Silver over purple	2pm
Dealers Home	Big	1975	Chevrolet	Caprice	Burgandy Wine	2pm
Dealers Home	Baby Joe	2002	Cadillac	Deville	Silver over red	2pm
Dealers Home	H-Town Clown	1983	Buick	Riviera	Candy Red	2pm
Dealers Home	Junior	1963	Chevy	Impala	Black	2pm
Dealers Home	Lil Lee	1972	Olds	Cutlass	Brown	2pm
Dealers Home	Twin Gun Tommy	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Red	2pm
Illegal Toys Joshua 2pm
Illegal Toys Javier	1965	Schwin Red	2pm
Illegal Toys Benito	1963	Chevy	Impala	Green	2pm
Illegal Toys David	1967	Chevy	Impala	Black	2pm
Illegal Toys Emily 2pm
Illegal Toys Francisco	1981	Lincoln	Continental	Green/limegold	2pm
Illegal Toys Gustavo	1950	Pontiac	Silver Streak	Gray	2pm
Illegal Toys Jose	1969	Chevy	Impala Vert.	Red	2pm
Illegal Toys Tomas	1964	Ford	Thunderbird	Rootbeer	2pm
Illegal Toys Jose	1969	Chevy	Impala Vert	Red	2pm
Illegal Toys Pablo	1963	Chevy	Impala	Silver	2pm
Illegal Toys Jamie	1987	Buick	Regal	Pink	2pm
Illegal Toys Adrian	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Blue	2pm
Latin Cartel	Humberto	1980	Lincoln	Mark Vi	Cream	5pm
Latin Cartel	Jose Pedal Car Green	5pm
Latin Cartel	Juan	1969	Schiwn	20 inch Orange	5pm
Latin Cartel	Sergio	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Blue	5pm
Latin Cartel	George	1986	Buick	Regal	Brandywine	5pm
Latin Cartel	Chuy Mazda	Mx6	Green	5pm
Latin Cartel	Jorge	1938	Pedal Car Black	5pm
Latin Cartel	Jorge	1977	Chevy	Monte Carlo	Black	5pm
Latin Cartel	Leonard	1985	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Candy Tangerine	5pm
Latin Cartel	Tess 20 inch Pink	5pm
Latin Cartel	Rino Schwinn	Stingray	Purple	5pm
Latin Cartel	Joshua	2002	Schwinn	16 inch Stingray Chopper	Orange	5pm


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There are a few registrations that came after the deadline that aren't on the list...I will add them this weekend (Midnight Memories, Bad Influences, etc.)


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 24 2010, 07:08 PM~19156166
> *You bringing the 4?  Its done??? :0
> *






(right off trailer from bm vegas ) :biggrin: 
yes gonna leave cutty just finishing up on some new weather stripping right now


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Confirmation emails will go out Friday night. 

Remember to have less than a 1/4 tank of gas

There are no substitutions for pre-registered entries. 

Do not arrive more than 30 minutes prior to your assigned move-in time.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 25 2010, 11:53 AM~19161248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool homie.. see you there.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Empire Hector 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Mint Green 9am
Empire Frank 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Light Grey 9am
Empire Ham 1999 Lincoln Navigator White 9am
Empire Goofy 1984 Cadillac Coupe Deville Black 9am
Empire Isabel Red 9am
Empire Vincent Light blue 9am
Empire Vincent 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Garnet red 9am
Empire Eric 1962 Chevy Impala Black 9am
Empire Rigoberto 1980 Chevy El Camino Red 9am
Empire Joe 1976 Chevy Silverado Orange 9am
Empire Majic Mike 1985 Cadillac Fleetwood Blue 9am*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 25 2010, 10:03 AM~19160800
> *Club	First Name	Year	Make	Model	Color	Time
> Bad Influences	Jorge	1999	Honda	400ex	Blk/blue	7am
> Bad Influences	Jason    7am
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 25 2010, 12:53 PM~19162214
> *Confirmation emails will go out Friday night.
> 
> Remember to have less than a 1/4 tank of gas
> ...


whys that


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 25 2010, 11:03 AM~19160800
> *Certified	Fernando	1982	Chevy	Silverado C-10	Blue	8am
> Certified	Sidney	1974	Chevy	Caprice Conv.	Pearl Black	8am
> Certified	Jose	2005	Ford	F-150  8am
> ...


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

1 more week and R.O. Central Tx will be their , cant wait to party with
the R.O. family.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise Saul 1987 Chevy Monte Carlo Ls Black 11am
Players Paradise Mauro 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Tan 11am
Players Paradise George 2007 Chevey Impala White 11am
Players Paradise Jason 2002 Cadillac Deville Dhs Black 11am
Players Paradise Rosendo 1998 Lincoln Towncar Gold 11am
Players Paradise Sebastian 2002 Cadillac Deville Chorcoal Gray 11am
Player's Paradise Raul 1984 Cadillac Coupe De Ville Blue 11am
Player's Paradise Andre 2005 Chevy Impala Sonic Blue 11am
Player's Paradise Luis 2002 Chevrolet Impala Silver 11am
Player's Paradise Fernando 1999 Cadillac Deville Pearl White 11am


Cant wait to see everyone


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Everything gets pre-setup in the database. It severly slows down the process and we need to move 600 entries in during a 9 hour window...this is the biggest indoor show there is...and logistically its just too time consuming to be switching out entries...



> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 26 2010, 10:43 AM~19168496
> *whys that
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

im tooo excited to sleep 


cant fucken wait


R.F.F.R!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

Rollerz Only Gary 1980 Chevy Monticarlo Green 8am
Rollerz Only Johnny 1978 Buick Regal Yellow 8am
Rollerz Only Patrick 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brandywine 8am
Rollerz Only Victor 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Green 8am
Rollerz Only Nito 2000 Ford Expedition Red/Magenta 8am
Rollerz Only Victor 1965 Chevy Impala Conv Blue 8am
Rollerz Only Nicco 2007 Radio Flyer 12 inch 12 Custom Orange/blue 8am
Rollerz Only Ray 2003 Chevy Avalanche Kandy Red 8am
Rollerz Only Bobby 1965 Chevy Impala Red 8am
Rollerz Only Sleepy 1995 Cadillac Fleetwood White 8am
Rollerz Only Jeremy 1962 Chevy Impala Green 8am
Rollerz Only David 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Candy Red 8am
Rollerz Only Larry 1964 Buick Wildcat White 8am
Rollerz Only Christopher Brandywine 8am
Rollerz Only Rafael 1999 Lincoln Towncar Orange 8am
Rollerz Only Tony 1997 Aztlan 16 inch Cruizer Red 8am
Rollerz Only Tony 2010 Aztlan 20 inch Cruizer Green 8am
Rollerz Only Michael 1984 Chevy Monte Carlo Blue 8am
Rollerz Only Jesse Trike 8am
Rollerz Only Bobby 1985 Buick Regal Grey 8am
Rollerz Only Johnny 1959 Chevy Wagon Pink 8am
Rollerz Only Johnny 1978 Chevy Monte Carlo Green 8am
Rollerz Only Mario 1994 Suzuki Sidekick Red 8am
Rollerz Only Jose 2000 Lincoln Towncar Baby Blue 8am
Rollerz Only Emilia Pedal Car Pink 8am
Rollerz Only Marcelo 1983 Cadillac Coupe Deville Blue 8am
Rollerz Only Dominguez 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood White 8am
Rollerz Only Adolfo Red 8am
Rollerz Only Ricky 1986 Chevy Monte Carlo Grey & Black 8am
Rollerz Only Jimmy 2005 Dodge Magnum Magenta 8am
Rollerz Only BigHead 1985 Cadillac Fleetwood Green 8am
Rollerz Only Dreamer 1996 Dodge Viper Green 8am
Rollerz Only 8am
Rollerz Only Kyle Twitty 8am












SO WHOS BRINGIN THE TACOS! :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 27 2010, 01:32 AM~19173209
> *im tooo excited to sleep
> cant fucken wait
> R.F.F.R!
> *


See you there homie!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any room left for one more car?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2010, 04:24 PM~19176168
> *any room left for one more car?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 27 2010, 03:48 PM~19176298
> *:uh:
> *


shut your trap boy! :cheesy: 

i didnt get a haricut this time


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2010, 04:53 PM~19176327
> *shut your trap boy! :cheesy:
> 
> i didnt get a haricut this time
> *


okay....:buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 25 2010, 11:03 AM~19160800
> *Club	First Name	Year	Make	Model	Color	Time
> Houston Stylez	Michael	1981	Chevy	El Camino	Red/Black	9am
> Houston Stylez	Michael	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass	Black w/red pearl	9am
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn, 8am move in


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

TTT can't wait just one more week to set up.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn i am ready.. i am so nervous... 1st time ever i am doing 20x20.. wow


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 27 2010, 05:31 PM~19177294
> *damn i am ready.. i am so nervous... 1st time ever i am doing 20x20.. wow
> *


its not that badd :biggrin: what its about 8 hr of work putting ur car on display an 2hr takeing it down :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 27 2010, 07:20 PM~19177663
> *its not that badd  :biggrin: what its about 8 hr of work putting ur car on display an 2hr takeing it down  :0
> *


hahaha tru.. my car is ready


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

man thats a long lineup. see yall there


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 27 2010, 07:25 PM~19178048
> *hahaha tru.. my car is ready
> *


what car do u have, so i make sure i get 2 check it out when we get there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just checking to see if people got the confirmation emails that went out yesterday...some have called saying they didn't get anything (obviously, if you didn't fill out an email address, you didn't get an email...just saying). 

Confirmation calls will also be going out this week to solo riders and people people who didn't put an email address down. If you are part of a club, don't worry if you don't get a call specifically, we know you check layitlow


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2010, 10:13 AM~19181462
> *Just checking to see if people got the confirmation emails that went out yesterday...some have called saying they didn't get anything (obviously, if you didn't fill out an email address, you didn't get an email...just saying).
> 
> Confirmation calls will also be going out this week to solo riders and people people who didn't put an email address down.  If you are part of a club, don't worry if you don't get a call specifically, we know you check layitlow
> *


I didnt get a confirmation email, and i included it on the late pre reg form ( i just checked my spam folder and its not in there either. You told me it would be 11am move in, but i would still like to get the confirmation email to print out just in case, as its an 11 hour drive for me. Here is my info:
Individuals - Jason Johnston - 1964 Chevrolet Impala - Charcoal - [email protected]
Please PM me if you need additional info to find my registration. Thx.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2010, 09:13 AM~19181462
> *Just checking to see if people got the confirmation emails that went out yesterday...some have called saying they didn't get anything (obviously, if you didn't fill out an email address, you didn't get an email...just saying).
> 
> Confirmation calls will also be going out this week to solo riders and people people who didn't put an email address down.  If you are part of a club, don't worry if you don't get a call specifically, we know you check layitlow
> *



i hope you have my email or number


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2010, 10:13 AM~19181462
> *Just checking to see if people got the confirmation emails that went out yesterday...some have called saying they didn't get anything (obviously, if you didn't fill out an email address, you didn't get an email...just saying).
> 
> Confirmation calls will also be going out this week to solo riders and people people who didn't put an email address down.  If you are part of a club, don't worry if you don't get a call specifically, we know you check layitlow
> *


:wave: I got one! :biggrin:


----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 28 2010, 04:40 PM~19183970
> *:wave: I got one!  :biggrin:
> *


we ready to have sum fun ! had a Blast last year! so we cant wait this year!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE READY FOR A GREAT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 28 2010, 05:09 PM~19183463
> *I didnt get a confirmation email, and i included it on the late pre reg form ( i just checked my spam folder and its not in there either. You told me it would be 11am move in, but i would still like to get the confirmation email to print out just in case, as its an 11 hour drive for me. Here is my info:
> Individuals - Jason Johnston - 1964 Chevrolet Impala - Charcoal - [email protected]
> Please PM me if you need additional info to find my registration. Thx.
> *


Ok, got it now, thx!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it Sat. yet?! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

word....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait...


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wanted to throw it out there that i'm gonna raffle my 69 vert and i was thinking of selling some tickects in houston if anyone was interested. I am selling them for 100 a ticket and anyone over two hrs drive from me will be responsible for transport or pickup.

Heres is the rules for the raffle so everyone knows how this will work prior to the raffle to not have any confusion. 
1. There will be a maximum of 160 tickets that will be sold by the deadline on Saturday, February 12, 2011.

2. There will have to be a minimum of 140 tickets sold to preceed with the raffle on or by the deadline. If the minimum is not met than everyone who purchased a ticket will be refunded. 

3. If all 160 tickets are sold before the deadline the raffle will be held that much sooner and everyone with a ticket will be notified weeks prior.

4. EVERYONE IS ELIGIBLE TO PLAY EXCEPT THE OWNER OF THE VEHICLE the owners concern is to sell the car and not who wins.

5. You do not have to be present to win although we will have a live drawing with the vehicle present. Everyone who buys a ticket will submit their contact info so they can be notified if not present. If a person is not present they will be notified and will have a certain amount of time to respond with proof of ticket. If the first tickets cannot be validated another will be drawn. 

6. The live drawing will take place in Oklahoma City and the tickets will be drawn by a random person from the audience that day to keep everything fair. Once again the owners concern is to sell the car not who wins.

7. The first ticket drawn will be for the car, the second drawing will be for a new indash dvd player, the third will be for a new I-POD.

8. BE AWARE YOU WILL HAVE TO PRESENT WINNING TICKET TO RECIEVE THE VEHICLE "DO NOT LOSE YOUR TICKET" 

***** Time and place of the raffle TBA*****

here's some pics of the ride and it will be raffled as shown


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*$69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! **IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs562.ash2/148491_1712978508624_1363004961_3387609_135185_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=2590612\' target=\'_blank\'>CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY </a>

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT








*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2010, 08:13 AM~19181462
> *Just checking to see if people got the confirmation emails that went out yesterday...some have called saying they didn't get anything (obviously, if you didn't fill out an email address, you didn't get an email...just saying).
> 
> Confirmation calls will also be going out this week to solo riders and people people who didn't put an email address down.  If you are part of a club, don't worry if you don't get a call specifically, we know you check layitlow
> *



NO CONFIRMATION CALL OR E-MAIL HERE ....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

READY FOR THE SHOW.. tim is buyin tacos..


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

WHATS THE ENTRY COST....LIKE FOR THOSE WHO ARENT SHOWING.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 29 2010, 01:22 PM~19190377
> *NO CONFIRMATION CALL OR E-MAIL HERE ....
> *


Mine went staright 2 the junk emails


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 29 2010, 06:54 PM~19192385
> *READY FOR THE SHOW.. tim is buyin tacos..
> *


Buy me a RR big donut homie?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

the los mag show is going to be off the hook


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 29 2010, 09:19 PM~19193755
> *the los mag show is going to be off the hook
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 29 2010, 06:08 PM~19192477
> *WHATS THE ENTRY COST....LIKE FOR THOSE WHO ARENT SHOWING.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Lol like to get into the show.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 29 2010, 09:28 PM~19193863
> *Lol like to get into the show.
> *


About $25-30.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

If there's room to enter since it's a big show


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

KING OF KANDI WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

IM READY!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 29 2010, 02:01 PM~19190253
> *$69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL!  IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE.  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!
> ...


*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>no more rooms at that price*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

$15 pre-sale...$20 at the door


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 29 2010, 08:08 PM~19193580
> *Buy me a RR big donut homie?
> *


ok i will bring them.. it will be 125$ so let me know if you want one..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

5 days left hno:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 30 2010, 07:24 AM~19198813
> *ok i will bring them.. it will be 125$ so let me know if you want one..
> *


I will bring it warm for $40.00 let me know


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 30 2010, 07:24 AM~19198813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: didn't think you were coming B 

40 is a better price than 125 for a donut, sorry Rick


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 09:43 AM~19199500
> *:0 better be some good ass donut for that price!
> :cheesy:  didn't think you were coming B
> 
> ...


yes good price.. but mine would come with acglass of milf and a thank u card


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 29 2010, 08:08 PM~19193580
> *Buy me a RR big donut homie?
> *


*Me too me too!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: chocolate icing... i'll pay whoever back... but I've been wanting one for about 2 months!!!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 30 2010, 11:00 AM~19199583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you 1/2 of mine :happysad: because sharing is caring! 

& I probably couldn't finish the entire thing :|


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 11:07 AM~19200610
> *wouldn't mind a glass of MILF, where can I find that?! :naughty:  :biggrin:
> 
> but on the real I would have had the drink already, I just want that donut! :biggrin: & I'd keep the thank you card
> ...


 dont lie u know you can stick that whole thing in your mouth.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19199919
> *Me too me too!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: chocolate icing... i'll pay whoever back... but I've been wanting one for about 2 months!!!
> *


hi dani  how you been we'll see you on sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, hey its bumpkin.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 30 2010, 02:36 PM~19201248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 12:45 PM~19201303
> *don't you got something to be painting? :scrutinize:
> :0
> *



si si..... just got done with the blue.. will be shooting green after work...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2010, 02:47 PM~19201318
> *si si..... just got  done with the blue..  will be  shooting  green after work...
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)3 Members: mrchavez, ShakeRoks, HECHO EN MEXICO
713 lowriderchicka... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2010, 02:48 PM~19201325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)3 Members: mrchavez, ShakeRoks, HECHO EN MEXICO
> 713 lowriderchicka... :biggrin:
> *


:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 PM~19124306
> *TTT.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm: weather lookin' good this weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 07:34 PM~19203728
> *:nicoderm: weather lookin' good this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 06:34 PM~19203728
> *:nicoderm: weather lookin' good this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


God thing cause I'm drivin mine :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Kids 6 and under are free (with people with wristbnds)...all others are the normal ticketed price. 

For regular spectators, kids 2 and under are free.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, due to limited space, 20x20's will cost an additional charge (unless you are getting electricity, in which case we will waive the additional fee). Also, you absolutely MUST have a full display for 20x20.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 30 2010, 10:00 PM~19206275
> *Also, due to limited space, 20x20's will cost an additional charge (unless you are getting electricity, in which case we will waive the additional fee).  Also, you absolutely MUST have a full display for 20x20.
> *


good rule


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 30 2010, 11:00 PM~19206275
> *Also, due to limited space, 20x20's will cost an additional charge (unless you are getting electricity, in which case we will waive the additional fee).  Also, you absolutely MUST have a full display for 20x20.
> *



nice  i have mine


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 30 2010, 07:34 PM~19203728
> *:nicoderm: weather lookin' good this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 1 2010, 12:00 AM~19206275
> *Also, due to limited space, 20x20's will cost an additional charge (unless you are getting electricity, in which case we will waive the additional fee).  Also, you absolutely MUST have a full display for 20x20.
> *


I know you have no control over the price of electricity but I have never understood how it can cost so much. My light bill at my house for last month was about what they charge for one outlet for the day. :wow: Reliant trying to squeeze every dollar they can out of you.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

On the toy drive contest when I wrote on the flyer the club or organization that brings the most toys, I meant organization like a business. Like for instance if Whataburger where to donate 10 toys it would be from that company. I only had one guy with his own business that wanted to donate for himself. So just wanted to be clear it doesn't mean an association like different clubs put together. PM me if you want me to call you if you don't understand.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Bitter Sweet
:wave: :wave: :wave: how have you been....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT saw this right now at work .....

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/traffic/10...l-car-bike-show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT.....H-Town bound in a couple days.*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2010, 10:04 AM~19208798
> *I know you have no control over the price of electricity but I have never understood how it can cost so much. My light bill at my house for last month was about what they charge for one outlet for the day.  :wow: Reliant trying to squeeze every dollar they can out of you.
> *


Some place in Dallas wanted to charge me $200 one time :wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't get it either...every big venue in the US is like that...the only big venue we've been to with reasonable electicity costs were Fair Park (Dallas)...I think it was like $40.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Remember, the fire marshal can be rough....they won't let you in with a broken gas gauge....and you have to be under a 1/4 tank.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2010, 09:04 AM~19208798
> *I know you have no control over the price of electricity but I have never understood how it can cost so much. My light bill at my house for last month was about what they charge for one outlet for the day.  :wow: Reliant trying to squeeze every dollar they can out of you.
> *


All I can say is plug up as much stuff as you can. :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

The time is almost upon us!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 1 2010, 10:35 PM~19214510
> *The time is almost upon us!
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 1 2010, 02:42 PM~19210751
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 1 2010, 07:46 PM~19212847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No electricity for me. But if I did I would plug stuff in that I didn't need just to get my moneys worth. :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

*If anybody needs a good haircut while your in Houston give me a call, ask for Joey. *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Dec 1 2010, 11:24 PM~19215741
> *If anybody needs a good haircut while your in Houston give me a call, ask for Joey.
> 
> 
> ...


*HOLD A CHAIR FOR ME FOOL :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*CHRIS REPPING THE SHOW!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 2 2010, 12:50 AM~19216063
> *CHRIS REPPING THE SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/traffic/10...l-car-bike-show


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 1 2010, 08:10 PM~19213108
> *Remember, the fire marshal can be rough....they won't let you in with a broken gas gauge....and you have to be under a 1/4 tank.
> *


MY GAS GAUGE SHOWS 1/4 WHEN ITS EMPTY :ugh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 1 2010, 10:50 PM~19216063
> *CHRIS REPPING THE SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE CAR. WELL DONE!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 2 2010, 10:00 AM~19218374
> *TTT
> *


Soooo.. you think you could hook me up with that recipe for your fajitas from the WeGo picnic??? I've been craving them every since that show... :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 30 2010, 01:37 PM~19201258
> *hi dani    how  you been  we'll see  you  on  sunday.... :biggrin:
> *


Not Sautrday?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2010, 11:05 AM~19218874
> *Soooo.. you think you could hook me up with that recipe for your fajitas from the WeGo picnic??? I've been craving them every since that show...  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2010, 10:09 AM~19218911
> *Not Sautrday?
> *


maybe....maybe....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Everybody be careful on the way to Houston, see you Sat.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 30 2010, 09:51 AM~19199221
> *I will bring it warm for $40.00 let me know
> *


Don't forget my donut B!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

How much is a 20x20 WITHOUT electricity gonna b after all? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 30 2010, 10:00 PM~19206275
> *Also, due to limited space, 20x20's will cost an additional charge (unless you are getting electricity, in which case we will waive the additional fee).  Also, you absolutely MUST have a full display for 20x20.
> *


My Reg. form didn't say anything about additional fees when i paid you guys in advance, but now you want more money. Hell you guys are starting to sound like the government. I filled out for a 20*20 and i do have a full display but i dont use electricity.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's limited space...checking off a 20x20 doesn't guarantee one...we had about 80 20x20 requests by pre-reg....being an all-indoor show with 600+ rides, our space is limited. I would love a venue that holds 1,000 cars with as many 20x20's as possible, but that's just not in the cards.

Basically, cars with full undercarriages on jackstands, cars with full displays, will be given 20x20's. I've already turned away approximately 65 cars...our goal is to get as many people in to the event as possible. We will keep the 2 L4L cars in a good location, but we will have to ask you to show in a 10x20 spot.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 2 2010, 10:52 PM~19224409
> *It's limited space...checking off a 20x20 doesn't guarantee one...we had about 80 20x20 requests by pre-reg....being an all-indoor show with 600+ rides, our space is limited.  I would love a venue that holds 1,000 cars with as many 20x20's as possible, but that's just not in the cards.
> 
> Basically, cars with full undercarriages on jackstands, cars with full displays, will be given 20x20's.  I've already turned away approximately 65 cars...our goal is to get as many people in to the event as possible.  We will keep the 2 L4L cars in a good location, but we will have to ask you to show in a 10x20 spot.
> *


An email n advance would've been nice not last min. N what excatly is a good spot?


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

for my display I need a 20*20 a 10*20 won't work


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

Dam homie thats a little to late for that. i been working on my display all week, and over $600 dollars invested in it. i need that 20 x 20


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A-1's FORDS_@Dec 2 2010, 10:00 PM~19224505
> *for my display I need a 20*20 a 10*20 won't work
> *



me too


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*THESE ARE THE FIELDS ON THE ON-LINE REGISTRATION FORM...IT DOES NOT PROMISE A 20x20 SPACE:*
_Year: 
Make: 
Model: 
Color: 
Type of Paint: 
Interior: 
List of Top Body Modifications:
1) 
2) 
3) 
4) 
5) 
6) 
Size of Display: 10x20 20x20 (Must have full display/carpet to be considered)_
*I apologize to everyone for any inconvenience, but as I previously stated, it's an all-indoor show and with limited space, we had to eliminate some of the 80 20x20 requests. Personally, I would love to have all of the 20x20's there, but it's just not possible. *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2010, 10:10 PM~19224606
> *:wow:
> *


Da Squid is a good example...he just PM'd me asking for space and I had to tell him he probably won't be able to get in due to it being packed already.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:07 PM~19224570
> *Dam homie thats a little to late for that. i been working on my display all week, and over $600 dollars invested in it. i need that 20 x 20
> *


I hear u. I didn't make it 2 a lot of small shows here gettin truk ready 4 this 1 and now this bullshit


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 PM~19224672
> *Da Squid is a good example...he just PM'd me asking for space and I had to tell him he probably won't be able to get in due to it being packed already.
> *


x2  
doesnt mean im not gonna try! :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DA_SQUID, mrouija, hot, tito_ls, laredo85, LONE STAR STATE

reply to your text *****


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 PM~19224672
> *Da Squid is a good example...he just PM'd me asking for space and I had to tell him he probably won't be able to get in due to it being packed already.
> *


Still last minute. I have pmed u n the past and u don't reply!


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

when would find out if they made the 20 x 20


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2010, 11:19 PM~19224705
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DA_SQUID, mrouija, hot, tito_ls, laredo85, LONE STAR STATE
> 
> ...


I did, bite me.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 2 2010, 11:20 PM~19224738
> *I did, bite me.
> *


no i want ice cream. send again my phones bein ghey and gettin em all late


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If it's not a fully customized ride, I would assume no. My recommendation would be to bring the display, and if you don't get the 20x20, park 2 of your rides in the display (that's more display points for both cars). I'm a car person, I like the 20x20's...but I also have to be fair and with 80 requests, it just doesn't work out. Now, as we move-in, if a lot of pre-reg vehicles aren't showing up, we have a little more room to play...but as it stands right now, we will severly try to limit 20x20's to save space. 



> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:20 PM~19224728
> *when would find out if they made the 20 x 20
> *


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 2 2010, 10:26 PM~19224818
> *If it's not a fully customized ride, I would assume no.  My recommendation would be to bring the display, and if you don't get the 20x20, park 2 of your rides in the display (that's more display points for both cars).  I'm a car person, I like the 20x20's...but I also have to be fair and with 80 requests, it just doesn't work out.  Now, as we move-in, if a lot of pre-reg vehicles aren't showing up, we have a little more room to play...but as it stands right now, we will severly try to limit 20x20's to save space.
> *



hope i get one :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

One more day! :run:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

jon i have a question if i was to get power where do i go to pay for it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 06:49 AM~19226919
> *jon i have a question if i was to get power where do i go to pay for it?
> *


go to your local electric compaby and tell them to borrow you some watts for a car show :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2010, 07:57 AM~19226954
> *go to your local electric compaby and tell them to borrow you some watts for a car show :0
> *


was thinkin of doin that.. but i might have u call them u know how to talk to people :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 07:09 AM~19226995
> *was thinkin of doin that.. but i might have u call them u know how to talk to people  :biggrin:
> *


why me? your the baller with the championship car not me. i aint got crap


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2010, 08:12 AM~19227007
> *why me? your the baller with the championship car not me. i aint got crap
> *


me a baller... i am skippin my cell phone payment, my light bill, and my stripp club money to go the show..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 07:24 AM~19227052
> *me a baller... i am skippin my cell phone payment, my light bill, and my stripp club money to go the show..
> *


hno:
not money for the skrippas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 09:24 AM~19227052
> *me a baller... i am skippin my cell phone payment, my light bill, and my stripp club money to go the show..
> *


:run:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 08:29 AM~19227076
> *hno:
> not money for the skrippas
> *


u bringing ur paimt?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 07:49 AM~19226919
> *jon i have a question if i was to get power where do i go to pay for it?
> *


If you answered your phone, you would know... electricity is gonna be around $115 and can be purchased from Harper Woods electric during saturdays set up!


But apparently you ignore 832 numbers!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsDani, 713Lowriderboy

What's up C.L.?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:16 AM~19227330
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsDani, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:17 AM~19227341
> *
> *


C.L. Short for Cheerleader!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:20 AM~19227360
> *C.L. Short for Cheerleader!
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 09:16 AM~19227330
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsDani, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> ...


when did u call?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 09:32 AM~19227430
> *when did u call?
> *


Either yesterday around 10 to 2 or the day before yesterday around 10 to 2

I called the number you entered your car with


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:15 AM~19227326
> *If you answered your phone, you would know... electricity is gonna be around $115 and can be purchased from Harper Woods electric during saturdays set up!
> But apparently you ignore 832 numbers!
> *


yes he does. mine is 832 n he don't call me r answer :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:37 AM~19227454
> *Either yesterday around 10 to 2 or the day before yesterday around 10 to 2
> 
> I called the number you entered your car with
> *


is there any room for late last min bike entires??????? :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am ready for the car show.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 10:52 AM~19227561
> *i am ready for the car show.
> *


X2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 09:52 AM~19227561
> *i am ready for the car show.
> *


Yes.... avoid answering the fact you ignore us 832 folk...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I wonder if Rick will answer a 281 #?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:56 AM~19227594
> *I wonder if Rick will answer a 281 #?
> *


No...He's a Houston Hater!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm already sleepy already. :420:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:56 AM~19227601
> *No...He's a Houston Hater!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2010, 10:57 AM~19227602
> *I'm already sleepy already. :420:
> *


 :uh: who cares!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:01 AM~19227632
> *:uh: who cares!
> *


stfu


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 10:54 AM~19227584
> *Yes.... avoid answering the fact you ignore us 832 folk...
> *


  Rick so us some lov :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 09:56 AM~19227601
> *No...He's a Houston Hater!!
> *


say what.. dani u have known me long enough to know that not true


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 3 2010, 10:10 AM~19227729
> *  Rick  so us some lov :biggrin:
> *


u know whats up lamark.. r u goin


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I need some rims


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, 96_impalass

:wave: :wave: See you guys this weekend. Are y'all going to the pre-show party?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 3 2010, 11:57 AM~19228093
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, 96_impalass
> 
> ...


nothing like partying with the *black* & yellow


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:00 AM~19228105
> *nothing like partying with the black & yellow
> *


:thumbsup: Already, see you there homie.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 3 2010, 12:04 PM~19228125
> *:thumbsup: Already, see you there homie.
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2010, 11:16 AM~19227780
> *u know whats up lamark.. r u goin
> *


y yes i am


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 3 2010, 11:57 AM~19228093
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, 96_impalass
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 3 2010, 01:41 PM~19228735
> *y yes i am
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 3 2010, 09:51 AM~19228057
> *I need some rims
> *


i got a few sets :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hot$tuff5964, FPEREZII
:wave: When are y'all heading out?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u

* Are you going to Houston? * :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

It's going down! If anybody still needs rooms, call the hotel directly at 713-748-3221 or 713-795-8407 or 713-795-8460 and ask for the Rollerz Only discount. They will still honor the $69/night rate if you call one of these numbers and mention Rollerz Only! If anybody needs anything, hit me up at 832-860-4025 - Dena RO Houston Prez 

*THIS OFFER IS EXTENDED TO ANY CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WANT TO STAY AT THE HOTEL AND/OR PARTY WITH US SATURDAY NIGHT *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 3 2010, 04:42 PM~19230019
> *It's going down!  If anybody still needs rooms, call the hotel directly at 713-748-3221 or 713-795-8407 or 713-795-8460 and ask for the Rollerz Only discount.  They will still honor the $69/night rate if you call one of these numbers and mention Rollerz Only!  If anybody needs anything, hit me up at 832-860-4025 - Dena RO Houston Prez
> 
> THIS OFFER IS EXTENDED TO ANY CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WANT TO STAY AT THE HOTEL AND/OR PARTY WITH US SATURDAY NIGHT
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 3 2010, 02:55 PM~19229693
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hot$tuff5964, FPEREZII
> :wave: When are y'all heading out?
> *


3am :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2010, 06:48 PM~19231777
> *3am  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 3 2010, 02:04 PM~19229752
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> 
> ...


I WONT MAKE IT THIS TIME IM FIXING TO GET ADDMITTED TO THE HOSPITAL HOMIE MY ITP IS ACTING UP


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

who is going to win the hop?????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

see everyone in the morning @ setup!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's five am illegal toys had two blow outs on three car hauler now at waffle house almost there :biggrin:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

I know Low4Life is on the way with :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Dec 4 2010, 05:16 AM~19234883
> *It's five am illegal toys had two blow outs on three car hauler now at waffle house almost there  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 hope everybody is ok. Low4life on 45 now


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Dec 4 2010, 06:37 AM~19234965
> *I know Low4Life is on the way with  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will be there in about an hour. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost there, I'm tired of seeing cows


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life
:wave: Call me please.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2010, 08:11 AM~19235269
> *Almost there, I'm tired of seeing cows
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, kc63drop, *switches4life*

sup homie...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

this is goin be a good show!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2010, 11:37 AM~19236499
> *this is goin be a good show!
> *


x2


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots f badass rides !!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Dec 4 2010, 02:06 PM~19236705
> *Lots f badass rides !!
> *


u here willie? :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
:wave: Almost to Houston, see you later buddy.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 4 2010, 04:57 PM~19237778
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
> :wave: Almost to Houston, see you later buddy.
> *


roger that!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Left the set up a few hrs ago, its gonna be a bad ass show


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 29 2010, 11:20 PM~19195659
> *$15 pre-sale...$20 at the door
> *



Why wristbands 25$ ????


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2010, 04:55 PM~19237767
> *u here willie? :0
> *



No Willie , but me here yes. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck to everyone and remember to post pics (yeah, u jay  ) for all those that didnt make it....


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

Bike looking good on da display!!!!!!!! Wut up my fam ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Illegal Toys all set up ready for a bad ass show :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

glad to be a part of those show for the first time. lots of amazing looking rides there. cant wait to see them again tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2010, 08:37 AM~19235374
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, kc63drop, switches4life
> 
> ...


chillin homie,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

every section of Reliant is filled with nice rides!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn set up was good.. damn took me 6 hrs to set up..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Latin kustoms and individuals gotta clean ass line up


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 4 2010, 07:08 PM~19238533
> *good luck to everyone and remember to post pics (yeah, u jay  ) for all those that didnt make it....
> *


I got you homie.


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

We there too representing!!! CITY STYLE!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass supreme_@Dec 5 2010, 03:20 AM~19242541
> *We there too representing!!! CITY STYLE!!!
> *


City Style looking good out there homie


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 4 2010, 09:52 PM~19240298
> *Latin kustoms and individuals gotta clean ass line up
> *


X2


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

We need pics I'm out of town hope someone post pics


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Dec 5 2010, 05:12 AM~19243112
> *We need pics I'm out of town hope someone post pics
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

DAMM!!! THAT'S A LOT OF NICE RIDES @ THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

any pics of the set up?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Maaaan I had fun on the set up seen :biggrin: 

I left at 4pm and there was still about 100 cars outside waiting to get in. There are alot of Lolows but it looks like them street rides are taking over.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 AM~19243928
> *any pics of the set up?
> *


X76........... :run:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a few vids i took yesterday :biggrin: 




























:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

just got home from Los Magnificos :420: but it was a good weekend!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

had a good time at the show. magnificos did a great job as usual the show was jam packed. 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

enough move in 

HOP PICS  

65 inches


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

27 inches


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hell yea D-Town repped hard in h-Town today. DALLAS LOWRIDERS,JOKERS,COWBOYS LIFE,KINGZ,AND LOW4LIFE WERE ACTIN A FOOL. CANT FORGET ABOUT PHAYLANX,LOWLIFE,PURO PA DELANTE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,BAD BOYS CUSTOMS,PRESIDENTEZ, ROLLERZ ONLY,MAJESTICS DFW, INDIVIDUALS,TRAFFIC,AND MANY MORE DALLAS CLUBS WERE REPPIN FOR D-TOWN.*


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2010, 07:55 PM~19248124
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: KC :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Show pics


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

looks like KC put it down once again... :0 good job guys... :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 5 2010, 09:56 PM~19248651
> *looks like KC put it down once again... :0 good job guys... :thumbsup:
> *


The car didn't fare to well but it was a good time and the show was real good. Thanks Tim for the hospitality. 
Good to see the (I) showing strong. Looked real good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2010, 07:55 PM~19248124
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

Looked like yall was stingin foos to me...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck we're on flat, middle of nowhere, dark and its freezing. :tears: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

just made it in from da show, best line up of lows I've seen in houston in a while.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn we're effin tired!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 6 2010, 12:38 AM~19250335
> *Damn we're effin tired!
> *


*NO EFFIN SHIT :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS LINE UP*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 01:34 AM~19250667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 62 is bad ass


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 5 2010, 03:24 AM~19242572
> *City Style looking good out there homie
> *


THANKS Homie congrads on the RING!! cant wait to see the 61 its lerking
:wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 5 2010, 01:24 AM~19242572



CONGRATS ON DA WEGO HALL OF FAME HOMIE


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

SICK SHOW!!!!.... Congrats to all the clubs that repped it in H-Town. Lots of dope rides up and down every isle. 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2010, 11:12 PM~19249482
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TxLeatherface (Dec 6, 2010)

I am selling a 20" semi custom bike frame with molded front and rear fenders. the paiont is Marble Brandywine has two Murals on the Back skirts paint still looks like the day it was painted in 1997. Asking $500.00 if interested message me. I live in Houston.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 12:34 AM~19250667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautifull shot :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

The show was good, there was a lot of nice rides out there. Congrats to all that placed.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Sup with all the damn fights?

I saw five I'm sure there was more :wow:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 03:32 AM~19250655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man that was one hell of a show :biggrin: :thumbsup: we'll be back next year


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone have a copy of todays paper? heard that the show is on it


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT nice pics....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 11:43 AM~19252128
> *anyone have a copy of todays paper? heard that the show is on it
> *


I'm gonna look for it now!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 6 2010, 12:03 PM~19252271
> *I'm gonna look for it now!
> *


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:43 AM~19252128
> *anyone have a copy of todays paper? heard that the show is on it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:43 AM~19252128
> *anyone have a copy of todays paper? heard that the show is on it
> *



What paper? They may have a link online to read the article. :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 6 2010, 12:21 PM~19252393
> *What paper? They may have a link online to read the article.  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Houston Chronicle


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I almost shut 610 sputh and north on the way to the show down Sunday :0


Stupid other car


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good show


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 6 2010, 11:33 AM~19252476
> *good show
> *




Me and lil momma was rooting for ya bro.... I saw your expression... Good sportmanship bro... there is always next year. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:14 AM~19252345
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looked like a bad ass show ! LATIN KUSTOMS line up loked bad ass ! Top notch rides !


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 6 2010, 11:42 AM~19252542
> *Me and lil momma was rooting for ya bro.... I saw your expression... Good sportmanship bro... there is always next year.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


thanks  i didnt mind losing to a nice car


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are some of the pics I took, I have over 700 pics but will just post a small sampling. Anyone who wants to see all of the pics will have to come to my house and bring donuts.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

1st show, 1st trophie, 1st place


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 6 2010, 10:04 AM~19251848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clip of my club.... Really appreciate the love. :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 6 2010, 08:53 AM~19251788
> *Sup with all the damn fights?
> 
> I saw five I'm sure there was more :wow:
> *


i saw fights and heard gun fire at the concert section! bunch of youngsters


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Dec 6 2010, 02:10 PM~19253298
> *i saw fights and heard gun fire at the concert section! bunch of youngsters
> *


 :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19253298
> *i saw fights and heard gun fire at the concert section! bunch of youngsters
> *


glad i stayed away from there


----------



## marble_72 (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 5 2010, 07:55 PM~19248132
> *Hell yea D-Town repped hard in h-Town today. DALLAS LOWRIDERS,JOKERS,COWBOYS LIFE,KINGZ,AND LOW4LIFE WERE ACTIN A FOOL. CANT FORGET ABOUT PHAYLANX,LOWLIFE,PURO PA DELANTE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,BAD BOYS CUSTOMS,PRESIDENTEZ, ROLLERZ ONLY,MAJESTICS DFW, INDIVIDUALS,TRAFFIC,AND MANY MORE DALLAS CLUBS WERE REPPIN FOR D-TOWN.
> *


InsanitY C.C was repen! in tha H ! Dallas was sure looking good out there! now if we could just get them fools to come to Dallas as deep as we all did to h town and we could have the biggest show!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like a good show.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Dec 6 2010, 01:17 PM~19253366
> *InsanitY C.C was repen! in tha H ! Dallas was sure looking good out there! now if we could just get them fools to come to Dallas as deep as we all did to h town and we could have the biggest show!
> *



Yup.... D-Town def showed lots of love to the H.... Lets hope they support our big venue shows...







-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Dec 6 2010, 11:15 AM~19252763
> *Looked like a bad ass show ! LATIN KUSTOMS line up loked bad ass ! Top notch rides !
> *


thanx homie much respect


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 6 2010, 12:00 PM~19253207
> *Thanks for the clip of my club.... Really appreciate the love.  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: to bad I had to get back to Dallas but I had funnn Saturday


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE 62 EVA!!!!



























[/quote]


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone have pics of the green 59? that was the best car there in my opinion


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19253298
> *i saw fights and heard gun fire at the concert section! bunch of youngsters
> *


:wow:

How do you get a gun in the show!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 6 2010, 03:00 PM~19254188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i went to go look at this car 4-5 times throughout the day. love it!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

More Videos :biggrin: 
For some reason they won't load properly 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwICNKMGfxQ...be_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgIrGx49uyg...be_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKhimlJQktM...be_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEdSIXfMzyY...be_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnoycVKbIeM...be_gdata_player


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19254258
> *:wow:
> 
> How do you get a gun in the show!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marble_72_@Dec 6 2010, 12:10 PM~19253298
> *i saw fights and heard gun fire at the concert section! bunch of youngsters
> *


gun fire would of shut the whole show down.. doubt that. fights yeah.. but guns..
hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

IF ANYBODY STAYED AT THE CROWN PLAZA HOTEL THIS WEEKEND, PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH THE NAME YOU PUT YOUR RESERVATIONS UNDER, AS WELL AS HOW MANY ROOMS AND HOW MANY NIGHTS YOU STAYED. I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE GOT THE DISCOUNTED RATE LIKE YOUR SUPPOSED TO! THANKS!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(marble_72 @ Dec 6 2010, 01:17 PM) 
InsanitY C.C was repen! in tha H ! Dallas was sure looking good out there! now if we could just get them fools to come to Dallas as deep as we all did to h town and we could have the biggest show!



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 6 2010, 01:38 PM~19253536
> *Yup.... D-Town def showed lots of love to the H.... Lets hope they support our big venue shows...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


*LATIN KUSTOMS HAS DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO REPRESENT IN DFW*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 03:23 PM~19254948
> *QUOTE(marble_72 @ Dec 6 2010, 01:17 PM)
> InsanitY C.C was repen! in tha H ! Dallas was sure looking good out there! now if we could just get them fools to come to Dallas as deep as we all did to h town and we could have the biggest show!
> LATIN KUSTOMS HAS DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO REPRESENT IN DFW
> *



x 83


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> THIS IS MY FAVORITE 62 EVA!!!!


[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 04:22 PM~19254317
> * i went to go look at this car 4-5 times throughout the day. love it!
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R6oUDMOrqo


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MAGNIFICOS 2010 :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There are a hundred different people that I'd like to thank and tell you it was nice seeing you at the show, but ultimately, let me just say thank you to everyone! This was the biggest year yet and best lowrider turn-out in years. I haven't slept since Friday and I'm still excited and smiling. I will have to post some special posts a little later (I just got back to San Anto). 

Thanks again to everyone...it was GREAT!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Chingao!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 6 2010, 07:04 PM~19255793
> *Chingao!
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: FPEREZII, PedaLScraperZ, kilacaddy, hoodcamino, One and Only 254, A-1's FORDS, $Rollin Rich$ 82, *mr_bighead_85*, ~ElcoRider~
:wave: What's good bRO!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 6 2010, 06:27 PM~19255987
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: FPEREZII, PedaLScraperZ, kilacaddy, hoodcamino, One and Only 254, A-1's FORDS, $Rollin Rich$ 82, mr_bighead_85, ~ElcoRider~
> :wave: What's good bRO!
> *


sup bro good meeting u sat night


----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)

untouchable 85 in full force.....from dallas t.x yaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)

just to let ya know joe,big A,steve & big chief represent dallas tx.. :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2010, 09:55 PM~19248124
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2010, 10:23 PM~19248326
> *Show pics
> 
> 
> ...



really liked this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looks like I missed a hell of a show.....Im committing myself to make it out there next year


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 10:12 PM~19257801
> *looks like I missed a hell of a show.....Im committing myself to make it out there next year
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 04:29 PM~19255488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE (BBQ) ON SAT. THANKS 4 THE GOOD TIME ,AN MAYB NEXT TIME WILL BRING SOME CATS :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257801
> *looks like I missed a hell of a show.....Im committing myself to make it out there next year
> *


U DID MISS A GOOD SHOW :biggrin: BUT U WENT 2 JAPAN & WE WENT 2 TEXAS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 6 2010, 02:40 PM~19254002
> *THIS IS MY FAVORITE 62 EVA!!!
> *














.. :wow: :biggrin: .....This has been my fav for a min also

Latin Kustoms rolled in at set-up and shut it down...lol.


Best line up out there....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 09:25 PM~19257975
> *U DID MISS A GOOD SHOW  :biggrin: BUT U WENT 2 JAPAN & WE WENT 2 TEXAS
> *



wussup bro! i picked ya'll up from the airport friday night in the white dually, we didn't get to exchange LIL screen names....but this is me :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 6 2010, 09:33 PM~19258073
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 

thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19257975
> *U DID MISS A GOOD SHOW  :biggrin: BUT U WENT 2 JAPAN & WE WENT 2 TEXAS
> *


You went? Damn....next year Im making it out to this show for sure.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Latin Kustoms definitely has a real strong line up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19258231
> *Latin Kustoms definitely has a real strong line up
> *



should be better next year


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 08:36 PM~19258103
> *wussup bro!  i picked ya'll up from the airport friday night in the white dually, we didn't get to exchange LIL screen names....but this is me :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP , WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW ,I LEFT N THE MIDDLE OF THE AWARDS ,HAD 2 GO HANG OUT WITH MY BRO. HAVENT SEEN HIM N 8YRS.
so how did u guys end up doing at the show :0 i know u guys were doing good when we left


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19258274
> *WHATS UP , WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW ,I LEFT N THE MIDDLE OF THE AWARDS ,HAD 2 GO HANG OUT WITH MY BRO. HAVENT SEEN HIM N 8YRS.
> so how did u guys end up doing at the show  :0 i know u guys were doing good when we left
> *



did pretty good, i know our fleetwood that lost the hood on the freeway the morning of setup took a 1st (without the hood!):0 


hey bro, thanks for the backup on the sock story at the shop party :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 08:45 PM~19258218
> *You went?  Damn....next year Im making it out to this show for sure.
> *


take me 2 japan next yr & then we can take my car 2 
(TEXAS)
they sold 30,000 tickets 2 the show :0 (and it was sold out ) from what one of the promoters told me there was either 600 or 700 cars :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 08:52 PM~19258304
> *did pretty good, i know our fleetwood that lost the hood on the freeway the morning of setup took a 1st (without the hood!):0
> hey bro, thanks for the backup on the sock story at the shop party :biggrin:
> *


u have 2 do what u have 2 do ,an that is not a joke :0 an they all would of done the same thing


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 09:56 PM~19258355
> *u have 2 do what u have 2 do ,an that is not a joke  :0 an they all would of done the same thing
> *



thats right :biggrin: 



ya'll bring some cars next time


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 08:58 PM~19258390
> *thats right :biggrin:
> ya'll bring some cars next time
> *


SO THATS HOW U SPELL (YA'LL) LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 10:00 PM~19258405
> *SO THATS HOW U SPELL (YA'LL) LOL
> *



you'll learn bro, it becomes part of you after a while :happysad: i went back to chico and my cousins told me i sounded like a cowboy :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2010, 12:31 AM~19249727
> *Fuck we're on flat, middle of nowhere, dark and its freezing. :tears: hno:
> *


thanks for all the concern :ugh: our knight in dirty overalls showed up and sold us a tire for $80 cowchips, shortly there after we were on our way home


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 08:54 PM~19258325
> *take me 2 japan next yr & then we can take my car 2
> (TEXAS)
> they sold 30,000 tickets 2 the show  :0 (and it was sold out ) from what one of the promoters told me there was either 600 or 700 cars  :0
> *


deal....but only if you let me drive your '64 to Texas with the top down


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Dec 6 2010, 10:58 PM~19258390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its Y'ALL, you all


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19258231
> *Latin Kustoms definitely has a real strong line up
> *


 :werd: :boink:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19258231
> *Latin Kustoms definitely has a real strong line up
> *


*TWOTONZ, YOUR INVITATION IS STILL OPEN HOMIE.......IM STILL WAITING ON THAT CALANDER LOL :roflmao: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2010, 10:03 PM~19258450
> *thanks for all the concern  :ugh:  our knight in dirty overalls showed up and sold us a tire for $80 cowchips, shortly there after we were on our way home
> *


*THATS PART OF THE FUN OF ROAD TRIPS :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2010, 10:07 PM~19258488
> *no its Y'ALL, you all
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 6 2010, 09:56 PM~19258355
> *u have 2 do what u have 2 do ,an that is not a joke  :0 an they all would of done the same thing
> *


*WE WOULD OF DONE THE SAME THING BRO, BUT SHIT NO ONE WOULD OF FOUND OUT ABOUT IT :roflmao: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 10:12 PM~19258567
> *WE WOULD OF DONE THE SAME THING BRO, BUT SHIT NO ONE WOULD OF FOUND OUT ABOUT IT :roflmao:
> *



shaddap, grown folks talkin son


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19258231
> *Latin Kustoms definitely has a real strong line up
> *


*THAT MEANS ALOT TONZ, FOR A SINGLE CHAPTER CLUB IN LONLY PASADENA TEXAS TO BE RECOGNIZED!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 10:14 PM~19258592
> *shaddap, grown folks talkin son
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 10:16 PM~19258622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



:biggrin: 

nice pics hugito


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 6 2010, 09:33 PM~19258073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WAS THAT YOU THAT WAS ASKING ME IF WE HAD GONE TO DALLAS*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 10:17 PM~19258641
> *:biggrin:
> 
> nice pics hugito
> *


*GRACIAS BROTHER :biggrin: *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 11:10 PM~19258534
> *THATS PART OF THE FUN OF ROAD TRIPS :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>no doubt, but it was cold as hell out there


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

it was  meeting King 61-the starter of the WEGO tour!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 11:21 PM~19258690
> *it was    meeting King 61-the starter of the WEGO tour!
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: sonofabish :run: 

it was cool meeting you to homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

wonder how many times thats going to be ps'd in offtopic hno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2010, 10:32 PM~19258831
> *wonder how many times thats going to be ps'd in offtopic  hno:
> *


*ALREADY STARTED ONE, YOU WANNA SEE, LOL :roflmao: *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 11:35 PM~19258868
> *ALREADY STARTED ONE, YOU WANNA SEE, LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 10:18 PM~19258662
> *WAS THAT YOU THAT WAS ASKING ME IF WE HAD GONE TO DALLAS</span>
> *



:wow: 


<span style=\'colorurple\'>nope...that was me at set up telling your wife (?) her car was GORGEOUS...lol..

But, I did see yall in Dallas probably told you then too lol......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:21 PM~19258690
> *it was    meeting King 61-the starter of the WEGO tour!
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 6 2010, 11:29 PM~19259468
> *:wow:
> nope...that was me at set up telling your wife (?)  her car was GORGEOUS...lol..
> 
> ...


*
THANKS AND SORRY ABOUT THE MIX UP :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 11:50 PM~19259740
> *
> THANKS AND SORRY ABOUT THE MIX UP :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Your very welcome....and dont worry about the mix up  ..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 6 2010, 11:29 PM~19259468
> *:wow:
> nope...that was me at set up telling your wife (?)  her car was GORGEOUS...lol..
> 
> ...



Yes I remember you. Thanks for the props. Really appreciate it. (this is his wife by the way, posted under my husbands account by mistake)


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 7 2010, 12:27 AM~19260183
> *Yes I remember you. Thanks for the props. Really appreciate it. (this is his wife by the way, posted under my husbands account by mistake)
> *


.. :biggrin: Your welcome.....I love the color scheme...It really is a beautiful car..


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT"
OWNER: FLATLINE
CARCLUB : ROLLERZONLY

http://s1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/flatline3611/


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT " WUZ IN DA BUILDING!!!!
1ST PLACE 70s SEMI CUSTOM
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

" STAGE FRIGHT " 
OWNER: FLATLINE
CARCLUB: ROLLERZ ONLY
CHAPTER:CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!
SEE U AT DA NEXT CARSHOW..
I DONT RAP ABOUT IT. I BE ABOUT IT!!
1ST PLACE 70 SEMI CUSTOM
ROLLERZONLY MAFIA


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 09:12 PM~19258567
> *WE WOULD OF DONE THE SAME THING BRO, BUT SHIT NO ONE WOULD OF FOUND OUT ABOUT IT :roflmao:
> *


THATS TRUE :thumbsup: (LOL)


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

MY HOMIE'S CUTTY


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 04:23 PM~19254948
> *QUOTE(marble_72 @ Dec 6 2010, 01:17 PM)
> InsanitY C.C was repen! in tha H ! Dallas was sure looking good out there! now if we could just get them fools to come to Dallas as deep as we all did to h town and we could have the biggest show!
> LATIN KUSTOMS HAS DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO REPRESENT IN DFW
> *




Ive seen your club come out and show love... @ Torres & 97.9 the Beat... :thumbsup: 



It would be nice to see more representation of Houston in Dallas thou. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:53 AM~19260876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass ride n pic bRO!

:wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 02:48 AM~19260870
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline+Dec 7 2010, 02:53 AM~19260876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 02:44 AM~19260865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:53 AM~19260876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BICTH IS SEXY....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I HAD A DAMMMNN GOOD TIME ON MY WAY HOME uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 7 2010, 08:08 AM~19261364
> *Ive seen your club come out and show love... @ Torres & 97.9 the Beat...  :thumbsup:
> It would be nice to see more representation of Houston in Dallas thou.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


*I AGREE WITH YOU FULLY AND MAD RESPECT FROM ME FOR REPPING THE D HERE IN THE H ! LATIN KUSTOMS WILL CONTINUE TO REPP AND SUPPORT OUT OF TOWN SHOWS :biggrin: AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN BRO!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 7 2010, 09:20 AM~19261727
> *I AGREE WITH YOU FULLY AND MAD RESPECT FROM ME FOR REPPING THE D HERE IN THE H ! LATIN KUSTOMS WILL CONTINUE TO REPP AND SUPPORT OUT OF TOWN SHOWS :biggrin: AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN BRO!!
> *




Thanks bro, this was the first time ever to win something like this... I hope to pull it off again next year. :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 4 2010, 10:52 PM~19240298
> *Latin kustoms and individuals gotta clean ass line up
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 7 2010, 07:31 AM~19261246
> *MY HOMIE'S CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...



nice ..and it has og doors even better.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 02:34 AM~19250667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of my favorite cars at the show. Very nice!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 7 2010, 10:48 AM~19261880
> *nice ..and it has og doors even better.
> *


I KEEP PUSHING HIM TO GET RID OFF THE ASANTIS AND PUT 13s ON IT BUT HE WON'T BUDGE :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 AM~19261891
> *This was one of my favorite cars at the show. Very nice!
> *


*THANK YOU HOMIE!*


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

THANX ALOT BRO!!! YOU KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY WUZ IN DA BUILDING!!! DOING IT B.I.G.!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

cd cd cd cd cd cd


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 6 2010, 09:53 AM~19251788
> *Sup with all the damn fights?
> 
> I saw five I'm sure there was more :wow:
> *


2 many tuff guys?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm happy I made the trip this year I want to thank WEGO for a bad ass tour and Los Magnificos for a bad ass end of the year blow out show. I drove my happy ass 18 hours but it was well worth it to take home the US Lowrider Trike Champion title this year.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 03:51 PM~19265176
> *I'm happy I made the trip this year I want to thank WEGO for a bad ass tour and Los Magnificos for a bad ass end of the year blow out show.  I drove my happy ass 18 hours but it was well worth it to take home the US Lowrider Trike Champion title this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

bad ass show,i had a good time ,i kicked it with lots of ppl,seen sum nice ass rides,and took home some trophy's!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: see yall next year


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2010, 07:55 PM~19248124
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHOW ME STATE


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Dec 7 2010, 05:43 PM~19266255
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHOW ME STATE
> *


 :0 reppin KC out of town...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 7 2010, 08:46 PM~19266857
> *:0 reppin KC out of town...
> *


Yo 816... What goes down in KC? It's been a minute since I've been there. Wouldn't mind returning.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Who won the hop?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good show it was our first time going will be there nxt yr.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:06 PM~19258483
> *deal....but only if you let me drive your '64 to Texas with the top down
> *


u can drive it n2 the show with the top down


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 7 2010, 09:10 PM~19267105
> *Who won the hop?
> *


I think Bad Boyz in single pump :dunno: who won double


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WELL DEFINITELY MAKE THE TRIP NEXT YEAR WE HAD A BLAST THANKS TO THE WEGO STAFF & LOS MAGNIFICOS FOR A BAD ASS SHOW ALSO THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY WE HAD A GREAT TIME A THE COOK OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:ugh: :loco:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 7 2010, 12:31 AM~19259495
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


It was cool meeting you, sorry I scared you


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Dec 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19268605
> *ILLEGAL TOYS WELL DEFINITELY MAKE THE TRIP NEXT YEAR WE HAD A BLAST THANKS TO THE WEGO STAFF & LOS MAGNIFICOS FOR A BAD ASS SHOW ALSO THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY WE HAD A GREAT TIME A THE COOK OUT :thumbsup:
> *


*AND NEXT YEAR WE WILL DO THE DAMM THING AGAIN :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING TO THE COOKOUT.....KEEP REPPING OKC*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2010, 10:47 PM~19268694
> *It was cool meeting you, sorry I scared you
> *


LOL nice to meet you also, I wasnt scared more like surprised ..lol..didnt expect someone to call me by my screename
:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 01:48 AM~19260870
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 02:18 AM~19260904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP FLATLINE!!! HOW'S CORPITOS TREATING U HOMIE...... THIS TONY, WE DID SOME TIEMPO IN RAYMONVILLE TX...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Special congrats to the 2010 Los Magnificos Hall of Fame class...









Don't forget on every 5 year anniversary show (25th, 30th annual) we do a special Hall of Fame raffle for those in attendance!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

wuz up homie... ive just been chillin in da studio. wut u been up 2 bro?


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 8 2010, 12:04 AM~19268829
> *LOL  nice to meet you also, I wasnt scared more like surprised ..lol..didnt expect someone to call me by my screename
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 8 2010, 09:33 AM~19271695
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2010, 10:45 PM~19268666
> *:ugh: :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 that guy was a trip..walking around with his mouth open to see his grill...do they even do that anymore ...hahaha...
he broke pimp..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

A couple of my pics.... more in my thread


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

*y do i wanna poke ur eyes?..... *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 8 2010, 01:58 PM~19273280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KILLER PICS RAUL, CHECK HIS TOPIC, YOU OR YOUR RIDE MIGHT BE IN IT :biggrin: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705</a>*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i loving them pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 7 2010, 08:12 PM~19267128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This that ***** from wife swap! :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 8 2010, 12:58 PM~19273280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick flicks


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 7 2010, 10:20 PM~19268973
> *Special congrats to the 2010 Los Magnificos Hall of Fame class...
> 
> 
> ...


HLC ALWAYZ A STRONG SUPPORTER OF LOS MAGNIFICOS...THANK YOU FOR HONORING US AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 6 2010, 06:53 AM~19251243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my baby will be laid out wit these next year


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Dec 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19268605
> *ILLEGAL TOYS WELL DEFINITELY MAKE THE TRIP NEXT YEAR WE HAD A BLAST THANKS TO THE WEGO STAFF & LOS MAGNIFICOS FOR A BAD ASS SHOW ALSO THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY WE HAD A GREAT TIME A THE COOK OUT :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME BACK ANYTIME, SHOW OR NO SHOW WE STILL GONNA BE HERE.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 8 2010, 03:21 PM~19273483
> *KILLER PICS RAUL, CHECK HIS TOPIC, YOU OR YOUR RIDE MIGHT BE IN IT :biggrin: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705</a>
> *


Thx for posting the link... he had 3 or 4 nice pics of my 4 in there! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 8 2010, 10:55 PM~19279154
> *Thx for posting the link... he had 3 or 4 nice pics of my 4 in there!  :biggrin:
> *


*NO PROBLEM HOMIE! KEEP AN EYE ON THE TOPIC I THINK HE IS GOING TO POST MORE DURING THE WEEK, MIGHT BE MORE PICS OF YOUR FOUR :biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 7 2010, 07:02 PM~19267048
> *Yo 816... What goes down in KC? It's been a minute since I've been there. Wouldn't mind returning.
> *



what up, we are looking to do a good size show this coming summer. We are alway looking to sponsors also been talking to street low so hit me up and lets work something out !! Solo president of KANSAS ESTILO C.C.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 6 2010, 05:36 PM~19256058
> *sup bro good meeting u sat night
> *


Same here homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 8 2010, 04:30 PM~19275393
> *This that ***** from wife swap!  :wow:
> *


 :0 Nah really? I'm his wife!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Dec 9 2010, 12:08 AM~19279304
> *what up, we are looking to do a good size show this coming summer. We are alway looking to sponsors also been talking to street low so hit me up and lets work something out !! Solo president of KANSAS ESTILO C.C.
> *


Sure. Send me a PM... we'll go from there.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://wn.com/Teen_Beat_Los_Magnificos_Car_Show

I dont' know if I copied this right, but here it goes.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 5 2010, 12:06 PM~19244172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 06:31 PM~19255517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 7 2010, 07:02 PM~19267048
> *Yo 816... What goes down in KC? It's been a minute since I've been there. Wouldn't mind returning.
> *


not much...KC is def gettin hotter in the low low game...the past couple years its been growing...caint wait to see what happens in 11' :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 10 2010, 01:27 PM~19292736
> *not much...KC is def gettin hotter in the low low game...the past couple years its been growing...caint wait to see what happens in 11' :wow:
> *


Get at us when something is going down. We'd like to hit up KC in 2011.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 10 2010, 11:30 AM~19292763
> *Get at us when something is going down. We'd like to hit up KC in 2011.
> *


sounds good homie...im sure some of the guys will see this post, and i will mention it around town...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

had a blast at the show.....hopefully my truck will be ready for nexts years show


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

got a bunch of pics on mine

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=507359&st=1660


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2010, 10:32 PM~19258831
> *wonder how many times thats going to be ps'd in offtopic  hno:
> *


NICE MEETING U bRO!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 17 2010, 02:54 AM~19349905
> *NICE MEETING U bRO!
> *


likewise homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 6 2011, 01:42 PM~19522131
> *ttt
> *


WHAT HE SAID..........................


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know the owner of this ride?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Who own's this one?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

While you're at it... How bout this one?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 04:26 PM~19587690
> *Who own's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


i think his screen name is gallo from Empire, in houston


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 04:30 PM~19587721
> *While you're at it... How bout this one?
> 
> 
> ...


that 1 belongs to mr flatline.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=107474


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 13 2011, 05:44 PM~19587876
> *that 1 belongs to mr flatline.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=107474
> *


Gracias amigo...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok... keep em going... how about this one?










and this one?










and this one?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Who owns this one?










and this one?










or this one?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Last one...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 13 2011, 05:05 PM~19588096
> *Who owns this one?
> 
> 
> ...


This one is mine.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2011, 05:57 PM~19589055
> *This one is mine.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 10 2010, 12:45 AM~19290023
> *
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...................


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

*Subscribe today!*


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

check out the wego build off here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------

